# PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!



## Skypolee (18. Juli 2013)

*PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Hallo Liebe User von PC Games Hardware!

Erstmal was über mich : Ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Mein Name ist Kevin und ich bin 15 Jahre alt. Ich bin ein sehr leidenschaftlicher "Zocker" und brauche nur noch ein neuen Gaming PC! (Neuen Stuhl , Neuer Schreibtisch ,PC darf nicht fehlen!)
Ich habe insgesamt 1,800 € zusammen gespart! 

Das wäre meine Vorstellung:

PC für 1000 €
So bleiben 750 € übrig , dafür bräuchte ich einen guten neuen Monitor (hab noch ein alten LCD ) Es dürfen ruhig bis 300 € sein , wenn es mehr wird muss ich wohl damit klar kommen. (Habe vieles Gehört das unter 300 € nichts gutes gibt.) 
Am besten wäre 27 Zoll (Habe zurzeit 24 Zoll) Die unterschiede zwischen TFT , LED 
versteh ich immer noch nicht. Und was besser ist Full HD oder mit Widescreen. Aber vielleicht habt ihre gute Monitore zum Vorschlagen. Dann blieben noch 450 € 
übrig wo ich mindestens 100 € für ein neues Headset plane.(Oder doch Boxen und Mirko , oder Kopfhörer und Mikro , oder doch eher eins Headset :/  Mhm.)
Wichtig wäre es mir ,wenn möglich noch eins bisschen Geld übrig bleibt damit ich mir ein paar Spiele kaufen kann ( Natürlich billigere Keys).
Tastatur und Maus habe ich von Roccat , die glaube noch ihren Dienst erfüllen!

Mein Wünsch System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770K oder Intel Core i5 4670K

Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 770
Aber bloß vom welchen Hersteller ? Natürlich möglichst Leise und gute Kühlung!

Mainboard : MSI Z87-G45 Gaming oder ASRock Z87 Extreme4

SSD : Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB

Netzteil: /

Gehäuse: Edit: Aerocool CyborgX oder BitFenix Colossus oder NZXT Phantom 410

CPU-Kühler: /

Laufwerk: /

RAM : / 

/ = Hab noch keine Gefunden!

Wenn ihr etwas am diesem System auszusetzen habt , sagt es einfach , ihr habt bestimmt mehr Ahnung als ich ,also bitte keine Unsinn , ich nehme euch ernst!

Achja , am liebsten wurde ich mir das System bei HWV zusammenbauen lassen!
Und Nein ,ich kann es nicht selber zusammenbauen :/ 
Leider muss ich den CPU-Kühler einbauen ,das wird schon eine Herausforderung für mich! Was wenn ich die Leitpaste falsch Auftrage oder den Kühler falsch befestige :^(  !

Ich bedanke mich für jede Antwort und jedem der sich die Zeit genommen hat sich die's durchzulesen! Noch einen Schönen Donnerstag Abend!


Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen , der PC auf sehr gut Gekühlt sein soll und Leise sein soll.
Also gute Gehäuse Lüfter gehören auch noch dazu vielleicht mit noch einem Server um die Lüfter zu Steuern!
Staubfilter müssen unbedingt , da ich in nähe einer Firma wohne und viel Staub sich in meinem Zimmer befindet.
Und dann noch vielleicht ein Gedämmtes Gehäuse , wo die Lüfter eigentlich sehr gerufen kommen!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

mein vorschlag: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C11D-8GNT)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX)
1 x ASUS Z87-Plus (90MB0E00-M0EAY0)
1 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23"
1 x BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP)
1 x Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)
1 x Behringer Digital Monitor Speakers MS40

sind ~1580€ mit allem drum und dran, inklusive nahfeldern. mit zusammenbau etc sollte das bei ca 1650€ landen. ist sehr leise und extrem flott


----------



## Skypolee (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Danke für deine Antwort "der pc-nutzer".
Dein Vorschlag finde ich echt Spitze , doch wie oben beschrieben habe ich bereits eine Tastatur und eine Maus!
Ich bräuchte einen neuen 27 Zoll Monitor und ein neues Headset.
Was ich eigentlich oben angegeben habe 
Und wie viele Lüfter hat das Gehäuse ? 
Weil extra welche hast du ja nicht Angegeben.
Und hat es Staubfilter?

Aber sonst finde ich die Konfiguration echt erste Klasse! Danke Schön.

Ich bin natürlich noch für weitere Vorschläge Offen und Dankbar!


----------



## jamie (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ein paar Sachen. Du sagst, dir kommt es auf Qualität an. Dann kann ich dir nur Lian Li Gehäuse ans Herz legen. Die sind zwar nicht die billigsten aber dafür top! Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li
Zum Headset: Gamerheadsets sind i.d.R. überteuerter Schrott. Für 'n Zwanni gibt's diese Babys hier: Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer Hier eine komplett Liste mit versch. Varianten: Suchergebnisse - Seite 1 Da knüppelst du dir irgendein Mic für 10 Euronen dran und fertig ist dein Headset. Tausendmal preiswerter als G35 und co. und die restlichen Takken kannste in 'ne vernünftige Soundkarte oder in den Restrechner (z.B. das Case) stecken.
So, das wär's von mir. Die üblichen verdächtigen posten schon Zusammenstellungen.  Da brauch ich nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort "der pc-nutzer".
> Dein Vorschlag finde ich echt Spitze , doch wie oben beschrieben habe ich bereits eine Tastatur und eine Maus!
> Ich bräuchte einen neuen 27 Zoll Monitor und ein neues Headset.
> Was ich eigentlich oben angegeben habe
> ...


 
habs n bisschen geändert. wenn es ein 27" sein muss: New QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution

und wie gesagt, lieber eine kopfhörer-mikro kombo oder ein paar sehr gute nahfelder, als ein headset

das r2 verfügt bereits über 3 leise lüfter und eine kleine lüftersteuerung (5/7/12v). natürlich kannste noch 4 weitere 140mm lüffis reinklemmen und mit der recon steuern, wenn du möchtest. staubfilter hat das r2 vorne und unten, also an den einsaugenden stellen


----------



## pepelepew (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

so hier das gucki:

*Perfect Pixel* New QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution

und hier der rest:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

kommt auf knapp 1.800 und zündet wie krümelmonster auf keksen (besser?? ).....

edit: bis auf i7 und nanoxia eh das gleiche wie oben, dafür soka bei mir ne nummer kleiner

edit 2: nicht über den usb ventilator wundern, mit bischen spiralband, kabelbindern und ner kneifzange wird der ein bomben mic-arm an deinem selbstgemoddeten headset !


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Pepe, keine Böse Wörter  du olle Stinktier..der TE ist 15 jahre alt.. 

dennoch hast Recht.


----------



## leckerbier (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wieso kaufst du dir nicht erstmal günstige Teile, und dann baue den Rechner selbst zusammen. Das macht Spass und du lernst gleich noch was dabei. Danach kannst du mit besseren Teilen immer mehr Leistung aus deinem System holen.


----------



## sowas1337 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



leckerbier schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir nicht erstmal günstige Teile, und dann baue den Rechner selbst zusammen. Das macht Spass und du lernst gleich noch was dabei. Danach kannst du mit besseren Teilen immer mehr Leistung aus deinem System holen.


 
Weil er wahrscheins nicht viel Geld hat^^ Mit 15..verständlich, würd ich auch nicht machen.

Aber gut das du dich hier mit auseinander setzt  Sparst dann gut was! Hab glaub ich meinen ersten PC auch mit 15-16 selbst gebaut. Hat auch geklappt 
Mit Anleitungen im Internet 0 Problem, wenn nicht guck mal ob hier jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
Natürlich vorher Mami bescheid sagen


----------



## imischek (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

da du dein rechner nicht selber zusammenbauen willst liegt die vermutung nahe das du nicht übertakten willst oder ?
wäre dem so brauchst du kein k prozessor und kein z87 board


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2200ab33392759cc3bb7fcc237eef167bd356dead3de7
Test zum Monitor: Asus VE278H Test 27-Zoll-Monitor

Mainboard und CPU Kühler von nem anderen shop
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken 2 CPU-Kühler - 140 mm
Caseking.de » Mainboards » Alle Mainboards » MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Series, Intel Z87 Mainboard - Sockel 1150

Grafikkarte + Gehäuse + SSD von hier: 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=60283&agid=631&pvid=4nfi68m7n_hjahp1ug&ref=13
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s


Bei MF zahlste von 00 Uhr bis 06 Uhr keine Versandkosten und bei HWV bekommste ab nem Bestellwert von 500€ einen 10€ Gutschein aus dem Internet (google danach), somit auch dort keine Versandkosten.
Es sind 3 shops, da es so am günstigsten ist.

Zusammenbauen lässte das halt von nem Kollegen oder fragste mal bei dem PC Laden in deiner Nähe ob der das günstig macht, wenn nicht such ich dir nen link, wo hilfsbereite user kostenlos helfen beim Zusammenbau, falls sie in deiner Nähe wohnen. Hier ist er http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2200ab33392759cc3bb7fcc237eef167bd356dead3de7
Test zum Monitor: Asus VE278H Test 27-Zoll-Monitor

Mainboard und CPU Kühler von nem anderen shop
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Brocken 2 CPU-Kühler - 140 mm
Caseking.de » Mainboards » Alle Mainboards » MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Series, Intel Z87 Mainboard - Sockel 1150

Grafikkarte + Gehäuse + SSD von hier: 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - weiß/blau, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s


Bei MF zahlste von 00 Uhr bis 06 Uhr keine Versandkosten und bei HWV bekommste ab nem Bestellwert von 500€ einen 10€ Gutschein aus dem Internet (google danach), somit auch dort keine Versandkosten.
Es sind 3 shops, da es so am günstigsten ist.

Zusammenbauen lässte das halt von nem Kollegen oder fragste mal bei dem PC Laden in deiner Nähe ob der das günstig macht, wenn nicht such ich dir nen link, wo hilfsbereite user kostenlos helfen beim Zusammenbau, falls sie in deiner Nähe wohnen. Hier ist er http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## pepelepew (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

hab ich nicht verstanden, sags nochmal


----------



## Skypolee (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Danke für die vielen Antworten Leute , ihr habt mich sehr Geholfen!

Mein jetziges System sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770K - 283 €

Grafikkarte : Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra 2GB - 400 €

SSD : Plextor M5S 128GB-80€  oder Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s - 78€

Mainboard: Kann mich nicht entscheiden

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.31 - 92€

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition - 62€

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 - 14€

RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB (1600) - 67€

Gehäuse: Kann mich nicht Entscheiden. (Leise , gute Kühlung und Staubsicher soll es sein)

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) - 50€

Lüftsteuerung: BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal - 30€

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) - 

= 1151 € , wenn ich die Preise korrekt rausgesucht habe.....

Mointor : LG Electronics Flatron E2711PY-BN, 27" 250 €

Headset: Logitech G930 Gaming Headset 130 €

= 1531 €

Vielleicht könnte man noch ein paar Ecken sparen.
Und das mit dem OC , bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.
Ich werde es vielleicht nicht benutzen , aber so schnell bekomm ich auch kein neuen!
(Ist ja nicht so das meine Eltern mir jedes Jahr wieder 1000 € beilegen O.0)
Also es sollte schon Zukunftssicher bzw. länger ein guter PC sein!


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Nur zum Spielen reicht der i5 völlig aus. Wenn dem i5 die Luft ausgeht, reißt der i7 auch nichts mehr. Das wird auch in ein paar Jahren noch so sein.

Board könntest Du eins von diesen nehmen: Produktvergleich 

Soundkarte wäre auf jeden Fall eine von diesen hier besser, sowohl vom Klang als auch vom Treiber-Support: Produktvergleich 

Netzteil reicht eine Nummer kleiner mit 480 Watt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

und statt dem logitröt headset lieber das hier:
beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm (459.046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mitsamt
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

bei der hdd darauf auchten, dass es die 7200.14 ist, da die .12 lauter ist


----------



## jamie (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Schließe mich 'der pc-nutzer' an.
Oder um meinen Post von S.1 zu zitieren:#


> Zum Headset: Gamerheadsets sind i.d.R. überteuerter Schrott. Für 'n Zwanni gibt's diese Babys hier: Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer Hier eine komplett Liste mit versch. Varianten: Suchergebnisse - Seite 1 Da knüppelst du dir irgendein Mic für 10 Euronen dran und fertig ist dein Headset. Tausendmal preiswerter als G35 und co. und die restlichen Takken kannste in 'ne vernünftige Soundkarte oder in den Restrechner (z.B. das Case) stecken.


----------



## Skypolee (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Was ist an der ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) besser als bei der Creative Sound Blaster Z ?
Immerhin wird sie von vielen Empfohlen.
Auch wenn ihr wahrscheinlich euch gut auskennt , ich selber Bezweifle das ein Mikro für 5 € in TS3 und Skype guten Sound leistet.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2013)

Skypolee schrieb:


> Was ist an der ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) besser als bei der Creative Sound Blaster Z ?
> Immerhin wird sie von vielen Empfohlen.



die dx hat bessere klanqualität durch bessere bauteile



> Auch wenn ihr wahrscheinlich euch gut auskennt , ich selber Bezweifle das ein Mikro für 5 € in TS3 und Skype guten Sound leistet.



Das zm-mic1 liefert gute ergebnisse, die mikros der headsets sind auch nicht besser


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Headset: Logitech G930 Gaming Headset 130 €

bitte tu dieses nicht.

Da kauf dir lieber richtige Kopfhörer mit Ansteckmikrofon. so bekommst du um längen besseren Sound und besseres Micro und die Kopfhörer wirst du vermutlich 10 Jahre lang nicht wechseln brauchen.

Guck einfach mal hier im Forum in den Sound Bereich rein. Da wurde das oft genug durchdiskutiert, warum es besser für den Preis ist. (Du willst ja die beste Leistung für dein hart gespartes Geld haben)

Die anderen haben es ja auch schon gesagt.

Und glaub mir das 5-10€ Mic, welches du kaufst hat 3 mal mehr gekostet als das Bauteil am Logitech.


----------



## Skypolee (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich versteh euch ja , ich hätte persönlich für mich ein Headset.
Naja , lange Rede kurzer Sinn 

Was haltet ihr von dem Headset : ASTRO Gaming A40 für 100 € / 
Dieses Headset soll ganz gut sein. 

Ich glaube das einzigste Headset was gut mit den Kopfhöhrer mithalten kann ist das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Premium Headset Modell 2013 für 300 € ^^

Mir fehlt aber immer noch mein gewünschtes Gehäuse :/ Es sollte schon bisschen schick aussehen , vielleicht mit ein paar Lichter , wenn es möglich ist.
Es muss natürlich nicht , währe aber ganz schön ^^

Und welche CPU und Mainboard würdet ihr mir empfehlen , wenn ich auf das OC verzichte ?
Würde gerne wissen wie viel ich sparen würde !

und habe gehört das die Plextor M5S SSD noch besser als die Samsung ist. Ist da was dran ?

#
Mein jetziges System sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670K - 200 €

Grafikkarte : Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra 2GB - 400 €

SSD : Plextor M5S 128GB-80€ oder Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s - 78€

Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 - 130 €

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.31 - 92€

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition - 62€

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 - 14€

RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB (1600) - 67€

Gehäuse: Kann mich nicht Entscheiden. (Leise , gute Kühlung und Staubsicher soll es sein)

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) - 50€

Lüftsteuerung: BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal - 30€

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) - 60 €

= 1178 € , wenn ich die Preise korrekt rausgesucht habe.....

Mointor : LG Electronics Flatron E2711PY-BN, 27" 250 €

Headset: Astro Gaming A40 7.1 Surround Gaming Headset 110 €

= 1408 €


----------



## jamie (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

ICh verstehe zwar nicht warum du nicht die Superlux plus ein Ansteckmicro nehmen willst aber mehr als sagen kann man es dir ja nicht.



> Suche gute Qualität!


Dann ist zum Case zu sagen (wie ich es schon auf S.1 tat aber ist ja Latte): Lian-Li Global | Products: Chassis
Guck dich da mal um, ein Midi-Tower sollte für dich reichen. Beleuchtung kann man für ein paar Euronen nachrüsten.


----------



## pepelepew (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

uhm, sorry, aber hier wurde echt alles gesagt, das case in meiner config ist genau was du suchst ( leise, staubfilter, wertig, lüfter bereits verbaut, einfache lüftersteuerung ebenso), du wurdest zweimal auf korea ips hingewiesen, die krassesten p/l könige im monitor bereich, ich hab dir sogar nen schwanenhals in die config getan damit du dir ein fettes gaming headset für unter 30€ selber bauen kannst......

liest du eigentlich was wir hier schreiben??


----------



## Skypolee (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

@pepelepew Ja , ich lese was du schreibst . Ich habe mir sogar jeden einzelnen Durchgelesen , und bin auch sehr Dankbar dafür.
Doch wie soll ich es höfflich ausdrücken , ein Ventilator mit Schwanenhals brauch ich jetzt aber nicht.
Der Case von ist natürlich sehr gut.

Und der Monitor "QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II" hat eine Auflösung von 2560x1440. 
Ein normaler Full HD hat 1.920x1.080.
Was macht diese höhere Auflösung ? Hat es einfach weniger Pixel bzw. "Kleinere" ?
Und ist dies besser als Full HD ?
Zum Gaming lese immer nur 1.920x1.080.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Und der Monitor "QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II" hat eine Auflösung von 2560x1440.
> Ein normaler Full HD hat 1.920x1.080.
> Was macht diese höhere Auflösung ? Hat es einfach weniger Pixel bzw. "Kleinere" ?
> Und ist dies besser als Full HD ?
> Zum Gaming lese immer nur 1.920x1.080.


 
der qnix hat MEHR pixel nicht weniger 

dadurch wirkt das bild, auch ohne einsatz von kantenglättung, beruhigter

ist also besser als full hd


----------



## jamie (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

1080p=full HD < 1440p Höhere Auflösung heißt mehr Pixel, d.h. eine feinere Abstufung, "besseres" Bild aber auch höhere Grafikanforderungen.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Von nem Headset würd ich die Finger lassen und lieber n guten Kopfhörer+ Mic kaufen:
beyerdynamic DT 660 (473.936) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dazu diese Soundkarte:
ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1


----------



## jamie (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Von nem Headset würd ich die Finger lassen und lieber n guten Kopfhörer+ Mic kaufen:
> beyerdynamic DT 660 (473.936) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


 Wurde ihm schon zigmal gesagt... Aber wenn es ihn glücklich macht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

oder für 8€ mehr: beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm (459.046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + das zm-mic1


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wenn das 770Pro nur so wenig mehr kostet dann natürlich das 

@jamie
kann man net oft genug sagen 
Ich bin von  Headset über Headset auf die Audio-Technica ATH-M50 + MIC gewechselt und will das NIE wieder missen


----------



## Skypolee (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich würde ja gerne das beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO nehmen , wäre nicht das nervige Ansteck mikro.
Was haltet ihr vom ModMic ? Scheint eine gute Sache zu sein und dann mit dem Kopfhöhrer!
Und wie wäre es mit dem Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro ? 



> Und welche CPU und Mainboard würdet ihr mir empfehlen , wenn ich auf das OC verzichte ?
> Würde gerne wissen wie viel ich sparen würde !


----------



## jamie (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Nimm ruhig die Beyerdynamic. Hauptsache, du holst dir nicht so 'n "Gamingheadset". 
ModMic? Meinste dass Ansteckteil? Das passt schon und falls dir das nu überhaupt nicht zusagt kaufst du dir beim Saturn für 10€ 'ne Standmikro.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

DT990 sind offen die DT770 geschlossen.

Wenn du die auch mal im Bus oder auf Schulfahrt, im Urlaub deiner Eltern benutzen willst, dann diue DT770, weil du damit deine Umwelt nicht nervst. Der Sound ist auch damit grandios (habe sie selber).
Die DT990 haben etwas bessere Räumlichkeit, dafür hört deine Umgebung mit. (Außerdem wirst du vermutlich schon vom DT770 von der Qualität überwältigt sein)-

Den ModMic kannst du übrigens ruhig nehmen. Das klappt angeblich sehr gut und qualität ist auch höher als bei den "premium GamingHeadsets"


----------



## pepelepew (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

das modmic ist unverhältnismäßig teuer, du kannst es nur bei antlion selbst bestellen und musst mit ner wartezeit von 3-6 wochen rechnen. ich sags nochmal: nimm nen usb ventilator, knips den venti und den usb stecker mit ner kneifzange ab, fixier das ansteckmicro am einen ende und befestige das ganze mit kabelbindern oder patafix am kopfhörer... voila, headset mod! sleeve die beiden kabel zusammen oder fixier sie auch nur mit spiralband, und das ganze läuft!
das netz ist voll von anleitungen für solche headset mods. billiger als das modmic, genauso funktional, und du musst keine krassen neodyn magnete an den kopfhörer pappen ( das soll super klappen, aber mir wäre so ein magnet direkt am kopfhörer treiber irgendwie unheimlich) .


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Was mich wundert

bei der DT770 gibt es nur eine gute die Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohm
Aber bei den DT990 gibt es die Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Headphones: Amazon.de: Elektronik
und Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition HiFi-Stereo-Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
und http://www.amazon.de/Beyerdynamic-Premium-Stereo-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-600/dp/B0024NK34O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1374308666&sr=8-3&keywords=DT990

Wo bei die letzte 100% die beste ist ,aber hat auch ihren Preis...
Und ich lese häufiger das man einen z.b Astro Mixamp nehmen soll ,dann klingt es angeblich noch besser .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juli 2013)

Skypolee schrieb:


> Und ich lese häufiger das man einen z.b Astro Mixamp nehmen soll ,dann klingt es angeblich noch besser .



Das ist ne subjektive meinung, manchen gefällt der klang garnicht, anderen wiederrum super


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Beim DT770 gibt es auch drei versionen (250 Ohm, 600 Ohm und irgendwas kleines, vergess ich immer).

Wenn du die aber mal an deinem Handy oder mp3 Player pder was anderen benutzen willst, solltest du die 250Ohm Variante nehmen.


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Und so sieht mein jetziges Vorgestelltes System aus :

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 200 €

Grafikkarte : Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 399 €

SSD : Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 74€

Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 (90-MXGPC0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 128 €

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 73€ oder FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 63€

CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 57 €

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 - 14€

RAM: http://geizhals.de/corsair-vengeance-schwarz-dimm-kit-8gb-pc3-12800u-cl9-9-9-24-ddr3-1600-cmz8gx3m2a1600c9-a590599.html - 62 €

Gehäuse: http://geizhals.de/nzxt-h2-schwarz-h2-001-bk-a627050.html - 85 € oder Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 98 € oder Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 79€ oder Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 50€

Lüftsteuerung: BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 30€

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 60 €


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Beim DT770 gibt es auch drei versionen (250 Ohm, 600 Ohm und irgendwas kleines, vergess ich immer).
> 
> Wenn du die aber mal an deinem Handy oder mp3 Player pder was anderen benutzen willst, solltest du die 250Ohm Variante nehmen.


 
Nein , es wird nur für dem PC benutzt werden.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Sehr gute Zusammenstellung .

MB würde ich eines von diesen beiden nehmen : Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, ASUS Z87-Plus (90MB0E00-M0EAY0) | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse das Nanoxia DS1 : Produktvergleich Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 anthrazit, schallgedämmt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 silber, schallgedämmt | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist in kürze auch mit Fenster erhältlich, welches Null Auswirkungen auf die Lautstärke hat : Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ob Fenster oder nicht ist mir egal , ich gucke ja nicht beim Spielen ins Gehäuse ^^

Das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 silber, schallgedämmt gefällt mir , wenn es meine Angeben gerächt wird "Leise , gute Kühlung und Staubsicher soll es sein" wer dies ganz Schön.
Das mit dem Mainboard ist so eine Entscheidung , irgendwie mag ich das ASUS Z87-Plus , aber das Gigabyte soll auch sehr gut sein :/
Und was soll den an der ASRock Z87 Extreme4 schlechter sein ?

Habe noch ein Gehäuse Gefunden : Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Kann das Gehäuse mit der Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 mithalten ?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich habe ja selbst das R4 . Ist auch ein absolut geiles und sehr hochwertiges Gehäuse .

Aber ich denke, das Nanoxia DS1 ist noch nen Tick besser .


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Beide Gehäuse sind vom Feinsten .
Da kannst Du jetzt eine Münze werfen .


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Und was soll den an der ASRock Z87 Extreme4 schlechter sein ?


 

Das kannst Du genauso nehmen, ist ein gutes Board


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Habe mir das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 mal genauer Angeschaut , und finde es doch sehr gut.
Was würdet ihr den dazu sagen wenn man sich noch 1-2 extra Lüfter besorgen würde ?

Und wegen dem Netzteil : be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 - 73€ oder FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) - 63€
Oder doch ein ganz anderes ?


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Und wegen dem Netzteil : be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 - 73€ oder FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) - 63€
> Oder doch ein ganz anderes ?


 
Das Straight Power hat den besseren Lüfter verbaut, daher würde ich das kaufen, das Aurum ist unter Last lauter.

Vom technischen Aspekt her sind beide ansonsten gleichwertig, das Straight E9 basiert auf dem FSP Aurum und wird auch von FSP gefertigt.

Willst Du das beste Netzteil seiner Klasse, müsstest Du zum Dark Power Pro P10 550W greifen, aber der Aufpreis lohnt imo nicht wirklich. --> http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Im DS1 sind ab Werk schon 3 sehr gute 120/140mm Luffis verbaut. Wenn Du übertakten willst, kannst Du noch 1 x 140mm ausblasend in den Deckel bauen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn Du übertakten willst, kannst Du noch 1 x 140mm ausblasend in den Deckel bauen.


 
Aber zwingend notwendig ist das nicht .


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Jetzt bin ich auf diesem Stand

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670K - 200 €

Grafikkarte : Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra 2GB - 399€

SSD : Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s - 74€

Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 - 128€

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 - 73€

CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 57€

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 - 14€

RAM: Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)- 62€

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - 87€

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) - 50€

Lüftsteuerung: BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal - 30€

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) - 60€

Kopfhörer : Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Headphones - 159€ oder Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohm Kopfhörer - 159€

Mikrofon: AntLion ModMic - 25 €

Zu dem Monitor , habe mir mal den 27 Zoll Angeschaut , und finde ich diesen noch etwas Groß.
Muss man ja sein Kopf hin und her Bewegen ^^
Bin am Überlegen (habe zurzeit 24 Zoll , LCD, 1680x1050) auch  24 Zoll oder bisschen größer in Full HD.
Wird bestimmt trotztem ein große Veränderung sein.
Und dann würde ich noch ein bisschen Sparen , was ich dann wieder in die Kopfhörer investieren könnte.
Das wäre jetzt meine Vorstellung :/


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus .


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Die inno3D ist echt geil, keine Frage, aber P/L mäßig würde ich eher zu einer von diesen beiden tendieren : Produktvergleich MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R), Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die sind nicht wirklich viel schlechter.

KH würde ich erstmal den DT990 bestellen/testen .

Monitor vielleicht diesen : Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" (859-10143/859-10144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder nen 120/144 Hz : Produktvergleich ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C), BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE) | Geizhals Deutschland

Jepp, wie Adi schon schrieb, das sieht alles seeeeehr lecker aus 

Soka eventüll diese : ASUS Xonar U7, USB (90YB00AB-M0UC00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Sehr gut und sehr flexibel.


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Was würdet ihr zu diesen Monitoren sagen ?

BenQ RL2450HT, 24" schwarz (9H.L8GLB.HBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - Gefällt mir am besten

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zu den 2 Grafikkarten wurde ich hinter der Gigabyte stehen. Hat meiner Meinung eine bessere Kühlung , obwohl viele sagen die MSI sei auch noch eine der besten. :/


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Für die Kohle ganz klar den LG 235P wegen seinem IPS Panel . TN würde ich nur wegen 120/144 Hz nehmen.

Die Gigabyte GTX770 geht auch voll in Ordnung : Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich dachte die IPS-Display sei nur für Photoshop , Adobe .....
Und die IPS-Display haben auch oft eine hohe Reaktionszeit , ob gut oder schlecht weiß ich nicht , weil ich weiß gar nicht was mit Reaktionszeit gemeint ist ^^
Die Reaktionszeit , ist das die Zeit bis man braucht den Bildschirm einzuschalten ? 

Ups , hab grade gesehen das LG nur 23 Zoll hat.
Gibt auch einen mit 24 Zoll oder mehr mit einen Angemessen Preis ?

Ahja , und ich muss wohl zum Gigabyte greifen ,da es die Inno3D nicht bei HWV gibt :/
Noch eine persönliche Frage an euch : HWV , Mindfactory oder Alternate ?

Und wegen den Kopfhörern . habe Gelesen das "Pro" stehe für billig Version ^^
Ok , ist natürlich klar das die Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition HiFi-Stereo-Kopfhörer 250 Ohm besser als die Pro sind, aber die Frage ist ob ich sie mir leisten kann ^^
Wäre da die Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Headphones besser oder eher die DT-770 mit 250 Ohm ?
Und wo diesen AKG hab ich auch vieles Gehört. Stehen die AKG und Beyerdynamic gleich ?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Die Reaktionszeit ist latte. Inputlag ist viel wichtiger. Der LG mit IPS ist definitiv voll spieltauglich, auch für schnelle Shooter.

24" mit IPS sind direkt deutlich teurer und den 1" Unterschied sieht kein Mensch .

Die Gigabyte ist auch sehr gut. Die Inno3D ist imho zu teuer, finde ich.

Alternate ist auch zu teuer. Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory. Wenn Du zusammenbauen lassen willst, Hardwareversand. Dann musst Du nur den Kühler selbst montieren.

Das mit 990Pro und Edition ist Quatsch. Nimm die Pro Version. Das Pro steht definitiv nicht für "billig". Wo hast Du denn diesen Unfug gelesen ?

Nimm den DT990 Pro .


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

ohje Ohje , habe grade was entdeckt , das mit der Sache Monitore noch einmal alles auf den Kopf stellt . (Hoffentlich^^)
Ich benutze den alten Monitor AMILO LXL 3220W (Steht unter Geräte-Manager)
Und hier lese ich Siemens Fujitsu Amilo LXL 3220W 22 Zoll TFT Monitor in München - Monitore, Displays kaufen und verkaufen über private Kleinanzeigen das sei ein 22 Zoll Monitor ?! Dachte der wäre echt größer. 
Dann wäre ein 23 Zoll nochmal 2 cm größer , was ein ganz neues Licht werfen wurde.

Hier hab ich noch ein Monitor gefunden ASUS VS239HR, 23" (90LMF0151T70041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - Leider nicht Höhen Verstellbar
80.000.000:1 , was bedeutet das eigentlich ?
Und was ist ein Inputlag ? Ich lese immer lange Reaktionszeiten wären für Actions Shooter nicht angemeßen.
mein jetziger hat eine von 2 ms.
Ich bin nicht im Reinen , ob IPS oder TN+ , der Monitor ist bis jetzt die Schwierigste Wahl ^^

Mir fällt gerade ein , das ich mal erwähnen sollte , was ich vor hab zu Spielen : Action Shooter : Battlefield 3 , Black Ops 2 , GTA IV , Modern Warfare 2
Natürlich später auch die neueren Titeln wie Call Of Duty Ghost , GTA V , Battlefield 4 , Watch Dogs 
Noch Spiele wie : SimCity , State of Decay , WarZ , DayZ , GRID 2 , Company of Heroes und und und...
Also lauter so ein Zeug's ^^

Und meint ihr komme mit den DT-990 klar ? Hatte bis jetzt immer nur diese Kombi
Headset um Hals + Boxen , das das Headset nur an den Ohren weh getan haben ,glaube ich habe auch eher empfindliche Ohren.
Und habe grade Gelesen ,das die DT-990 eine Verzerrung bekommen , wenn den Bass aufdreht. Ich kann es aber natürlich nicht wissen


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wenn Du den Bass aufdrehst, kannst Du bei jedem Kopfhörer und jeder Box Verzerrungen erzeugen .

Und ja, ich meine Du wirst mit dem 990 bestens klarkommen, weil der von Haus aus schon schön fett klingt. Da musst Du nicht mehr groß am Bass schrauben .

Weil Du soviele Shooter spielst, würde ich an deiner Stelle echt zu nem 120/144Hz Moni greifen : Produktvergleich ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C), ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C), BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich sach nur : 27" Asus und Bumm Peng  Knall hab ich vergessen


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



> Wäre da die Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Headphones besser oder eher die DT-770 mit 250 Ohm ?



Die beiden tun sich nichts. Wie gesagt rein die Frage, ob du Menschen um dich haben könntest, die damit genervt werden.
Wenn du z.B. kein Bock auf deine Eltern hast, kannst du die DT-770 aufsetzen, ohne dass sie sich wegen der Lautstärke aufregen, da sie nichts hören.

Die DT-770 sind halt optimal, wenn du deine Ruhe haben willst und nichts von außen mitbekommen.
Wenn du dagegen es offen magst, dann eher die DT-990. 

Von der Qualität sind beide sehr gut.


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Die beiden tun sich nichts. Wie gesagt rein die Frage, ob du Menschen um dich haben könntest, die damit genervt werden.
> Wenn du z.B. kein Bock auf deine Eltern hast, kannst du die DT-770 aufsetzen, ohne dass sie sich wegen der Lautstärke aufregen, da sie nichts hören.
> 
> Die DT-770 sind halt optimal, wenn du deine Ruhe haben willst und nichts von außen mitbekommen.
> ...



Also , ich habe ein eigenes Zimmer im zweiten Stock Werk , wo meine Eltern mich nicht nerven und ich sie nicht ^^


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Dann ist es allein deinem Geschmack überlassen, welches du nimmst.
(Ich z.B. benutze sie auf der Arbeit oder im Bus und Bahn, damit die Leute um mich rum mich nicht nerven, gleichzeitig ich die aber auch nicht. So kann ich in Ruhe arbeiten. Deshalb hatte ich mich für das DT770 entschieden)


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) ist also der beste 24 Zoll ?
Gibt noch eine besere Stufe als 24 Zoll ? 
Und ist ein 25 Zoll schon viel Teuer ?

Und seit ich auf der Monitor suche bin lese ich immer öfter von wegen "Schlieren" im Spiel ?
Was ist das eigentlich und würde der ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) sowas nicht haben ?

Und der ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) ist ein LCD Bildschirm ? Oder hab ich mich Verlesen ?


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

25 Zoll ist keine übliche Größe, nach 24 Zoll geht es dann mit 27" weiter: ASUS VG278HE, 27" Sehr geiler Zockermonitor, der 24 Zöller von Asus natürlich auch


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Leider ist 27 Zoll schon zu Groß.
Da bei Mindfactory die Preise schon etwas teurer sein werden , außerdem muss ich leider das DT-990 einzelt bestellen sowie das ModMic.
Vielleicht sinken die Preise bis Montag , da habe ich vor zu Bestellen .
Wisst ihr ob der PC dann bis Samstag ankommt? 
Weil ich bin dann 2 Wochen in Urlaub.

Und HOFFENTLICH passiert nicht sowas wie "Der Pc startet nicht" oder "Komponenten Defekt" , da hab ich bange vor.
Wobei er eigentlich bei Mindfactory getest wird , bei HWV für 50 €.
Aber ich weiß nicht bei welchen Anbieter ich die Sachen bestellen soll.

Mein System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670K - 200€

Grafikkarte : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5 - 348€

SSD : Plextor M5 Pro 128GB, 2.5" - 108€

Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 - 128€

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 - 73€

CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 57€

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 - 14€

RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)- 62€

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - 87€

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) - 50€

Lüftsteuerung: BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal - 30€

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) - 60€

Hardware = 1218 €

Kopfhörer : Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Headphones - 159€

Mikrofon: AntLion ModMic - 25 €

Monitor: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) 309€

Zusätzlich = 1676€

Könnte man noch irgendwie Sparen , oder doch noch was besseres einbauen , z.b besseren RAM oder so ? 
Oder passt das ?
Und bei der HDD hab ich auf die  7200.(14) geachtet.
Und das System wird auch leise Arbeiten ?


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Sieht gut aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.

edit: Ist mir gerade noch eingefallen, für eine dedizierte Soundkarte ist das Asrock Z87 Extreme4 etwas blöd, weil Dir 8 lanes von der Grafikkarte geklaut werden, wenn Du die Soundkarte in den untersten PCIe x16-Slot steckst. Da wäre z.B. das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geschickter.


----------



## Skypolee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wenn das stimmt , weiß ja selber nicht besser ^^ nehme ich das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H - 130 €
Und von einem User erhielt ich eine Nachricht, das Asus einen dummen Support hätte und ich den Monitor nicht kaufen sollte, wobei was hat das mit den Monitor zutun.
Ein Problem wäre noch der RAM , denn gibt leider nicht bei Mindfactory! genau wie die Luftsteuerung!


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Der schlechte Asus Support betrifft v.a. die Mainboard-Sparte. Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen defekten Asus VG278H umgetauscht, da gab es keine Probleme und der Umtausch wurde zügig durchgeführt.

RAM könntest Du den hier nehmen: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Blue DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Lüftersteuerung gäbe es alternativ diese hier: Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software, wobei ich eher die Recon woanders bestellen würde: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Recon 5,25 Zoll Lüftersteuerung - schwarz


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

wenn du danach 2 Wochen im Urlaub bist, dann bestelle erst nach dem Urlaub, wegen den 14 tägigen umtauschrecht, falls mal was nicht passen sollte.


----------



## Skypolee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> wenn du danach 2 Wochen im Urlaub bist, dann bestelle erst nach dem Urlaub, wegen den 14 tägigen umtauschrecht, falls mal was nicht passen sollte.


Damit meinst wenn am PC was nicht Gefällt?

Hier wäre dann mein System: 
Mindfactory Gaming PC
Arbeitet dieses System Leise und Kühl ?
Ich überlege mir stand die 2 GB Grafikkarte die 4 GB für nur 50€ mehr zukaufen.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wäre auch keine schlechte Konfig. Allerdings, Netzteil würde das E9 CM 480 Watt dicke reichen, auch mit übertakten.

Wenn Du die Lüftersteuerung aus dem Warenkorb verbaust, kriegst Du die Gehäusetür nicht mehr zu  .

Da sollte dann eine von diesen rein : Produktvergleich BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP), Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM05-BK) | Geizhals Deutschland Die Kaze Master II hat versenkbare Potis. Allerdings verfügt das DS1 über eine integrierte, stufenlos regelbare Lüftersteuerung für 2 x 3 Lüfter.

SSD reicht die Basic völlig.

Das Hashwell UEFI soll bei den Gigabyte Boards echt übel sein. Deswegen würde ich zu einem Asus raten : Asus Z87-PLUS Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Und eine 4 GB Graka ist für FullHD absolut sinnfrei.


----------



## Skypolee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Man oh Man , das ja immer schwieriger ^^
AsRock Extreme 4 geht nicht wegen der Soundkarte.
Gigabyte , ginge auch , Grafikkarte ist auch gleiche Marke. Nein , es geht nicht wegen der CPU.
Grade hab ich noch gehört , Asus hat einen miserablen Support von Mainboards.

Das ist zwar bisschen Teurer , aber wenn es nicht Anders geht : MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming (7751-040R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder stimmt damit auch was nicht ?


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Das ist zwar bisschen Teurer , aber wenn es nicht Anders geht : MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming (7751-040R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Oder stimmt damit auch was nicht ?



Das geht schon mal gar nicht, weil es ein Sockel 1155 Board ist 

Das hier könntest Du nehmen: ASRock Z87 Pro4 Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retailhttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_856334.html


----------



## Skypolee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Softy schrieb:


> Das geht schon mal gar nicht, weil es ein Sockel 1155 Board ist
> 
> Das hier könntest Du nehmen: ASRock Z87 Pro4 Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retailhttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_856334.html


 
Und wo ist genau der Unterschied zwischen http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/ASRock-Z87-Pro4-Intel-Z87-So-1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_854981.html und ASRock Z87 Extreme4 Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Meiner Meinung sieht das ASRock Z87 Extreme4 nur besser Gekühlt aus.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



> Das Hashwell UEFI soll bei den Gigabyte Boards echt übel sein. Deswegen würde ich zu einem Asus raten


 
naja ...wegen einer nicht richtig funzender maussteuerung im Bios (tasta funzt einwandfrei und die meisten verbringen wahrscheinlich nur 10 min im Bios so lange sie das Board haben) ein Board der Supportniete zu empfehlen ist auch nicht das wahre


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Da, schau selbst Produktvergleich ASRock Z87 Pro4 (90-MXGPP0-A0UAYZ), ASRock Z87 Extreme4 (90-MXGPC0-A0UAYZ) | Geizhals Deutschland .


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Beim Z87 Pro4 kannst Du die Soundkarte in den unteren PCIe x1 Slot stecken, dann ist sie schön weit weg von der Grafikkarte. Allerdings ist der PCIe x16 Slot recht nah am CPU-Sockel,  keine Ahnung, was die bei Asrock geraucht haben, als sie sich die Layouts der Haswell-Boards ausgedacht haben 

Vom Layout her wäre das Asus Z87 Plus und das Gigabyte Z87 X D3H schon am geschicktesten.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wie ich´s auch mache, mach ich´s verkehrt  .

Asrock mieses Layout, Gigabreit UEFI , Asus Supportniete, MSI ......

Akso werde ich wieder meine geliebten Gigabyte Boards empfehlen und auf die hakelige Maus im UEFI hinweisen


----------



## Skypolee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Also doch das Gigabyte Mainboard ?


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Also doch das Gigabyte Mainboard ?



Ja


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Also doch das Gigabyte Mainboard ?


 
Na klar, greif zu .


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Also doch das Gigabyte Mainboard ?


 
Nimm es und schick es dann zum Support und beschwer dich, dass der Mauszeiger im UEFI ruckelt.
Ich bin sehr neugierig, was die dann darauf antworten werden.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Da wird halt mal ein "smooth Mouse"-BIOS Update kommen  Dann ist der Käse auch gegessen


----------



## Skypolee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ok dann sieht es so aus : Gaming PC - 1700€
Lüftsteuerung Geändert.

Kühlt alles Gut?
Ist es Leise?
Keine Konflikte/Harmoniert alles ? (Außer das BIOS bei dem Mainboard ^^)


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Die normale Samsung SSD 840 reicht aus, aber mit der Pro machst Du natürlich nix verkehrt.

Netzteil wurde ja schon angesprochen, aber ansonsten sieht das sehr geschmeidig aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich würde mir die 100€ sparen und die Kiste selbst zusammenschustern.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Es kann immer mal irgendwas schief gehen, deshalb danach erst bestellen.
In 9 von 10 fällen geht alles gut, nur du willst ja nicht austesten, ob du fall 10 von 10 bist 
Außerdem kannst du ja sowieso nicht viel zocken, wenn du im Urlaub bist. (Kannst ja online 3 Tage vor urlaubsende bestellen und dann hast du vielleicht passend wieder, wenn du zu hause bist)


----------



## Skypolee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Es kann immer mal irgendwas schief gehen, deshalb danach erst bestellen.
> In 9 von 10 fällen geht alles gut, nur du willst ja nicht austesten, ob du fall 10 von 10 bist
> Außerdem kannst du ja sowieso nicht viel zocken, wenn du im Urlaub bist. (Kannst ja online 3 Tage vor urlaubsende bestellen und dann hast du vielleicht passend wieder, wenn du zu hause bist)


 
Da hast du ja Recht , nur ich dachte vielleicht sind dann die Preise wieder teurer , und ich könnte sofort nach dem Urlaub loslegen. So muss ich dann eine Woche warten.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Deine Sommerferien haben doch gerade erst angefangen. Also noch genug Zeit zum zocken 
Es wird so sein, dass ein paar teile teurer und ein paar teile günstiger sein werden, aber plus/minus null im gesamten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Softy schrieb:


> Da wird halt mal ein "smooth Mouse"-BIOS Update kommen  Dann ist der Käse auch gegessen


 
Und wann? Wenn die Z97 Bretter kommen?


----------



## Skypolee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> (Kannst ja online 3 Tage vor urlaubsende bestellen und dann hast du vielleicht passend wieder, wenn du zu hause bist)


Was ist , wenn der PC zu Früh ankommt ? 
Und wegen den CPU-Kühler , kann ich viel Falsch machen , diesen zu Befestigen ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juli 2013)

Skypolee schrieb:


> Und wegen den CPU-Kühler , kann ich viel Falsch machen , diesen zu Befestigen ?



Viel falsch kann man nicht machen, ausser die amd backplate aufs intel brett quetschen oder die wlp vergessen


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Viel falsch kann man nicht machen, ausser die amd backplate aufs intel brett quetschen oder die wlp vergessen


 
.... oder zu fest anziehen, die U-Scheiben vergessen, die Folie am Kühler dranlassen...


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Was ist , wenn der PC zu Früh ankommt ?
> Und wegen den CPU-Kühler , kann ich viel Falsch machen , diesen zu Befestigen ?


 
Wenn zu früh kommt, habt ihr eine Gelbe Karte von DHL oder weiße von DPD oder was auch immer im Briefkasten und entweder wirds ein weiteres mal zugesendet und ihr könnt es ca. 1 Woche lang in irgend einer Filialie abholen.
Die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht beginnen auch erst ab dem Moment wo ihr das Paket persönlich in der Hand habt (falls der Nachbar es annehmen sollte).


Zum falsch machen:
Wenn du dir unsicher bist, lass es ruhig zusammenbauen. Wenn du später mal aufrüsten solltest, kannst du besser stück für stück das Gerät kennenlernen. Man kann, wenn man ungeschickt ist, leicht etwas kaputt machen. Aber wenn man aufpasst, passiert eigentlich kaum. Am besten mit einem guten Freund zusammen, der sowas schon mal gemacht hat.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Review Einbau eines EKL Alpenföhn "K2" CPU-Kühlers auf einer Intel-Plattform - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wir hatten auch schon mal den fall, dass jemand den Intel-CPU bottom-top eingesetzt hatte. Man kann sich ja denken, wie die "Pins" aussahen.


----------



## Skypolee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Der wird von DHL geschickt , und MF werden denn nicht einbauen. ( 1050g zu Schwer)
Wobei , ist die Grafikkarte nicht auch nah dran bei diesem Gwicht ? O.0
Da die DHL auch trotz Warnhinweis auf dem Parket wie die totalen Spacko's fahren (So hab ich das Gehört^^)
wäre Frust etc. schon Vorprogrammiert. Dann lieber meine kleinen Finger benutzen , und meine Angst überwinden.
Aber hoffentlich ich hab genug Platz.

Achja , geht die Asus Xonar DX 7.1 auch mit Mikrofone?
Und ist die nicht eigentlich schon ein bisschen veraltet?

Leider bekomme ich KH + ModMic etwas später , da meine Mutti schon genug blechen muss ^^
Habe zurzeit eine ROCCAT-Kulo-Stereo um den Hals gehängt http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/ROCCAT-Kulo-Stereo/
und Boxen von Logitech


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Der Kühler wird problemlos passen 

Du kannst ja auch hier mal schauen, ob jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei ist, der Dir beim Basteln auf die Finger schaut : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Skypolee (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



			
				Dr.Med.Den.Rasen schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Xonar beachte bitte, du hast die DX LP mit zusätzlichen 4pol. "Floppy"-Stromanschlußbuchse gewählt. Heißt, die benötigt unbedingt eine zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung über diesen Anschluß.
> Also baumelt da nach hinten noch ein Kabel an der SK herum. Kann sehr unschön wirken. Außerdem hatte meine DX immer dieses Relais klacken beim hoch- und runter fahren des Rechners, kann man leicht für einen defekt halten weil doch schon sehr hörbar, ist aber keiner und der Bass ist bei weiten nicht so voluminös wie zb. der einer Titanium von Creative. Die Software (Equalizer) von Asus fand ich auch nicht so "prall", dort fehlt z.b. komplett ein "Höhen/Mitten"-Booster, beispielsweise sowas wie der "Crystalizer" von Creative. Man kann nur über den bescheidenen Equalizer klangliche Einstellungen vornehmen. Ein dynamisch anpassbarer Bassboost fehlt auch komplett. Es existiert nur ein fixer Bassboost, der war aber mager.
> 
> edit: Die wirklich "guten" Xonar Karten sind die Essence, Phoebus und D2X. Alles darunter würde ich eher zu Creative schwenken, bekommt man besseres fürs Geld. Soll keine "Fan Manipulation" sein sondern nur eine "Empfehlung" eines Users der selbst diese 2 Karten klang- und (software)ausstattungsseitig vergleichen konnte.[/url]


 
Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch ein paar Taken drauflegen...
Also eins kann ich von meiner Seite sagen , bei der Soundkarte will ich definitiv NICHT sparen  , ich spar ja schon so nicht wirklich viel ^^
Ich rede Jeden Tag über Skype oder TS3 , und möchte nicht das ich Rausche oder schlechte Quali über meine Boxen bzw. später über meine KH habe.
Dann lieber eine teuere Soundkarte , die aber auch wirklich was her macht.

PS : Ich wollte mich noch mal bedanken , für die netten Leute , dir mir bis hierhin geholfen haben


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das habe ich gar nicht geschrieben  

Mit der Asus Xonar DX 7.1 machst Du sicher nichts verkehrt, ich hatte die selber längere Zeit genutzt. Dagegen war meine Creative Soundkarte der letzte Mist


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Außerdem hat Softy das ganz schön extrem dargestellt.

"Es gibt keinen BassBoost" <- Naja man eine Equilizer und schon hat man Bass boost oder alternativ den soobwoover hoch lassen und die Lautsprecher runterregeln.
"Man hat keinen Mitte, Höhen Verstärker" <- Equilizer?

Glaube mir, meine Anlage wird von der Xonar DX angespielt und ich kann zwei bis drei Wohnungen weiter die Leute aus dem Bett schmeissen (als guter nachbar macht man das natürlich nicht).

Vermutlich hatte er auch die Trennfrequenz für seinen Subwoover nicht eingestellt, damit kann man noch mal einiges an Bass "erzwingen".

Übrigens zum Crystalizer: Ließ dir mal da so die Meinungen zu durch, das gefällt den wenigsten und oft kommen seltsame Tonfehler dadurch vor. Gerade bei deinen neuen Kopfhörern braucht man sowas nicht, da er alles gut wiedergeben kann.  Ich tippe mal, dass es auf günstigen Lautsprechern gut klingt.


----------



## Skypolee (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Außerdem hat Softy das ganz schön extrem dargestellt.



Sorry , das war nicht Softy , hab vergessen den Namen zu ändern!



BigBubby schrieb:


> "Es gibt keinen BassBoost" <- Naja man eine Equilizer und schon hat man Bass boost oder alternativ den soobwoover hoch lassen und die Lautsprecher runterregeln.
> "Man hat keinen Mitte, Höhen Verstärker" <- Equilizer?



Ich hätte jetzt aber wenig Lust , mir einen Equilizer extra dazuzukaufen.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Glaube mir, meine Anlage wird von der Xonar DX angespielt und ich kann zwei bis drei Wohnungen weiter die Leute aus dem Bett schmeissen (als guter nachbar macht man das natürlich nicht).
> 
> Vermutlich hatte er auch die Trennfrequenz für seinen Subwoover nicht eingestellt, damit kann man noch mal einiges an Bass "erzwingen".
> 
> Übrigens zum Crystalizer: Ließ dir mal da so die Meinungen zu durch, das gefällt den wenigsten und oft kommen seltsame Tonfehler dadurch vor. Gerade bei deinen neuen Kopfhörern braucht man sowas nicht, da er alles gut wiedergeben kann.  Ich tippe mal, dass es auf günstigen Lautsprechern gut klingt.


 
Was ist ein Crystalizer?

Der Kopfhörer wird für Gaming und Skype,TS3 benutzt. Außerdem vielleicht ein bisschen Musik (Rap,Techno....)
Wenn der DT990 + die Soundkarte sich dazu eigenen , dann ist gut , wenn nicht muss ein andere KH her.
Bin mir grad nicht sicher , aber die Soundkarte gibt auch guten Klang von einem Mikro ab ?
Werde später sowieso zur ModMic wechseln.
Und ich höre auf den Seiten jeden nur Rummeckern , das irgendwas zu Hoch ist oder zu Tief.
Aber die Beyerdynamic sind doch viel besser als die Headset von der Hör Qualität oder ? 
Wie das mit Boxen aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich halte von Equalizern seeehr wenig bis gar nix. Bass erzwingen endet meist in Brumm und Dröhn. 

Meine Devise ist "Kraft durch Hubraum" .

Aus so nem kleinen Pipiwoofer kann halt kein wirklicher Bass rauskommen.

Ich denke, ein Crystalizer ist auch so ein Soundhilfsprogramm. Hebt halt oberste Töne/Frequenzen/Präsenzen an. 

Solche Spielzeuge sind bei Musikproduktionen ein Werkzeug, oder um den Gitarrensound zu verbiegen/formen, aber zum vernünftigen Muckehören gänzlich ungeeignet.

Hier kommt dann auch richtiger Bass raus : Suchergebnisse - Seite 1

Der DT990 ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter KH, aber offen. Der DT770 ist geschlossen und liefert daher einen druckvolleren Bass. Vielleicht solltest Du erstmal den DT770 testen


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Sorry , das war nicht Softy , hab vergessen den Namen zu ändern!
> Ok. Aber du weiß ja, worauf ich mich bezog
> Ich hätte jetzt aber wenig Lust , mir einen Equilizer extra dazuzukaufen.


Den hat die Xonar DX bereits drin. Da brauchst du nichts dazukaufen 


> Was ist ein Crystalizer?


Das ist eine  Funktionen bei Creative-Soundkarten, die den Ton klarer machen soll. In der Regel klingt aber aber grausig dadurch.





> Der Kopfhörer wird für Gaming und Skype,TS3 benutzt. Außerdem vielleicht ein bisschen Musik (Rap,Techno....)
> Wenn der DT990 + die Soundkarte sich dazu eigenen , dann ist gut , wenn nicht muss ein andere KH her.
> Bin mir grad nicht sicher , aber die Soundkarte gibt auch guten Klang von einem Mikro ab ?
> Werde später sowieso zur ModMic wechseln.


Wenn du nie ein 5.1 System kaufen willst, dann könntest du überlegne die DG/DGX zu kaufen, denn diese hat einen Kopfhörerverstärker (Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du den Unterschied nicht hören wirst. Vielleicht in 5 Jahren  ) und damit ein bisschen bessern klang bei Kopfhörern, dafür keine Anschlüsse für ein analoges 5.1 System. Wenn du Kopfhörerverstärker und 5.1 haben willst, musst du eine Klasse höher kaufen, aber ob es sich lohnt? Ich vermute weniger. Du wirst jetzt bereits überwältig sein vom ton der D990.
Übrigens die Kopfhörer sind genau das richtige für dich. Damit wirst du die Musik hören, so wie sie gemacht wurde und klingen soll. (Die Beyerdynamic DT Reihe sind Studiokopfhörer. Also die Teile die die Musiker aufhaben, wenn sie selbst die Musik einspielen)
Alternativ könntest du





> Und ich höre auf den Seiten jeden nur Rummeckern , das irgendwas zu Hoch ist oder zu Tief.
> Aber die Beyerdynamic sind doch viel besser als die Headset von der Hör Qualität oder ?
> Wie das mit Boxen aussieht weiß ich nicht


Wer meckert über was denn rum? Da fehlt mir gerade der Kontext.


----------



## Skypolee (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Sie meinten halt ,das ohne KHV Verstärker es viel schlechter klingen wurde.
Manchmal zu Höher Ton , und sowas.

Und die Asus Xonar DX halt das maximale bei Mikrofon Qualität raus ? 
Da ich jeden Tag in Skype und TS3 unterwegs bin , ist mir das SEHR wichtig.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich sage mal so.

Es wird etwas besser klingen, aber du wirst (ohne das trainierte Gehör) vermutlich nicht wissen, was da wie besser klingt, und schon mehr als zufrieden mit der Xonar DX sein.

Wenn du wirklich highend Qualität haben willst musst du wohl die Xonar Essence STX kaufen. Die hat auch nur Stereo, dafür einen hochwertige KHV. Kostet aber auch 100€ mehr als die Xonar DX.

Wenn du jetzt wirklich selber baust, dann bestell dir doch erst mal die Xonar DX und wenn du dann meinst, der Sound reicht dir nicht, hast du ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht und kannst dann Stattdessen immernoch die STX kaufen.


----------



## Skypolee (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Habe hier grade gelesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sound-kaufberatung-faq-und-wissenswertes.html das die Creative besser für Gamer ist.

Und die Asus Xonar DX halt das maximale bei Mikrofon Qualität raus ? 
Da ich jeden Tag in Skype und TS3 unterwegs bin , ist mir das SEHR wichtig.

Mir ist es noch am wichtig wie meine  Mikrofon Qualität ist.
Meine 4 Jahre alte OnBoard Soundkarte......eine neue Soundkarte wird so oder so veränderung zeigen.
Doch mir ist Wichtig das die Soundkarte gute Mikrofon Qualität gibt. Kein Rauschen oder Echo etc..
Weil ich lese , das mache Probleme mit dem Mikron haben bei der Asus DX.

Und ich habe jetzt 4 Lüfter im System + die 2 vom CPU Kühler . Ich habe aber nur 4 Slots bei der Lüftsteuerung.
Ich hätte ganz gerne das ich auch die CPU-Lüfter bedienen kann , weil an heißen Tagen kann ich die Lüfter einfach mal aufdrehen.
Und wie sieht das mit der Graka etc. aus , kühlt die von alleine schon gut oder benötige ich noch was ?



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt wirklich selber baust, dann bestell dir doch erst mal die Xonar DX und wenn du dann meinst, der Sound reicht dir nicht, hast du ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht und kannst dann Stattdessen immernoch die STX kaufen.



Selber zumsammenbauen tue ich denn nicht , höchstens nur der CPU-Kühler , wenn er nicht verbaut wird.
Da ich noch etwas Zeit habe , lese ich immer bisschen rum.
Jetzt lese ich hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftk.../News/EKL-Alpenfoehn-K2-im-PCGHX-Test-855370/ 
der EKL Alpenföhn wäre laut und wurde wegen der großen Backplatte nicht richtig kühlen :/
Würden die etwa besser Kühlen ?
http://geizhals.de/thermalright-silver-arrow-a565472.html
http://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d14-a478667.html
http://geizhals.de/phanteks-ph-tc14pe-gd-caseking-anniversary-edition-a958207

PS: Ich bin 15 Jähriges Kiddy , das nicht viel Ahnung hat , und jede Menge dumme Fragen stellt , weil es sicher gehen will , das es kein Fehlkauf macht , und es nicht bereuen will.
Und es will sicher gehen , das nichts Überhitzt oder schlechte Qualität in seiner Lieblings Sache "Voice-Chat" hat. Hierfür nochmal's Entschuldigung 

Edit: Und habe grade gesehen das das Gigabyte Mainboard ein Realtek 892 Chip hat , die neueren Mainboards haben aber doch schon neuere Chips ?
Edit: Und mir gerade der gedanken gekommen , wie wäre es die CPU mit Wasserkühlung zu betreiben ? Was aber glaube bisschen teuer ist


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

dass creativ besser für gamer ist, war mal zu win xp zeiten. Heute macht es keinen unterschied.

zum rest schreib ich morgen was. Gerade keine Zeit.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Also zur Mikrofongeschichte.

Es gibt ein paar Leute, die haben probleme mit einem Brummen.
Es gibt auch Leute die haben dieses Problem mit der Essence 
und es gibt auch Leute die haben dieses Problem mit Creative Karten.

- Bei manchen hilft es die Mic-Verstärker auszustellen
- bei manchen hilft es ihn an zu lassen, aber im Controllcenter das Mic runterzudrehen
- bei manchen hilft es einen Slot weiter weg von der Grafikkarte zu wählen
- bei manchen hilft es ein anderes Netzteil zu kaufen
- bei manchen hilft es ein hochwertiges Mikrofon zu kaufen
- bei manchen half der wechsel der Grafikkarte
- bei manchen nur das Mikrofon an onboard oder externe USB anschließen
- bei manchen half gar nichts

Grundsätzlich Mikrofon und Kopfhörer nicht am Frontpanel, sondern direkt an die Soundkarte anschließen

Das Problem kann mit jeder, muss mit keiner Soundkarte auftreten.

Deshalb würde ich es auch erst mal austesten.

edit: google: "xonar dx mikro brummt" ca. 520 treffer
google: "creative mikro brummt" ca. 149.000 treffer (mit micro statt mikro sogar 220.000)

edit2: ich hatte es auch, aber nur am frontpanel. Ich habe einfach den Mic-Verstärker ausgestellt und das Mic vor meinem Mund statt hinter der Tastatur plaziert (habe ein Standmikro).


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Der K2 ist absolut unhörbar und kühlt sehr gut. Auch in PCGH steht schonmal Unfug .

Übrigens steht da "Bodenplatte", nicht "Backplate".

Zitat aus PCGH : Abschließend lässt sich aber doch festhalten, dass Alpenföhn mit dem K2  einen erstklassigen Kühler vorgestellt hat, der an der Spitze mitmischen  kann. Zusätzlich zur guten Leistung kann der K2 mit dem für Alpenföhn  typischem Komplettpaket punkten.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Der K2 ist erste Sahne  Damit habe ich den i5-2500K bis 5,3GHz und den i7-3770K bis 4,9GHz (im Winter bis 5GHz ) gekitzelt


----------



## BigBubby (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

achja. Den cpu lüfter brauchst du von Hand nicht regeln. Das Mainboard regelt den passsend zur cpu temp. Wenn er also warm wird, dreht er von allein hoch.


----------



## Skypolee (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Genau die Bodenplatte war das.


			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Leider deuten die Testergebnisse darauf, dass der K2 seine volle Leistung nicht entfalten kann. Aktuelle Prozessoren sind von der Oberfläche her zu klein oder erzeugen zu wenig Abwärme um den K2 so richtig in Schwung zu bringen. Das Problem mit der zu großen Oberfläche der Bodenplatte sollte einige bereits von der Nordwand her kennen. Die äußeren Heatpipes in der Bodenplatte werden nur schlecht mit Abwärme versorgt, da sie zu weit vom Prozessor weg liegen. Hier bedarf es Prozessoren mit größeren Heatspreadern wie den kommenden Sockel 2011 CPUs. Erst hier wird sich voraussichtlich zeigen, wie viel Power der Alpenföhn K2 wirklich hat.





			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn der Alpenföhn K2 mit seiner Kühlleistung überzeugen kann, die Lautstärke ist leider ein Manko.



Daswegen dachte ich , es wäre ganz schlau in der per Hand zu bedienen ...

Und das mit Soundkarte , hab ich auch schon häufig gelesen , das die Grafikkarte zu nah war.
Aber wird bei mir sein ? GTX 770 mit drei starken Lüfter , vielleicht bekomme ich auch so ein Brummen 

Und habe grade gesehen das das Gigabyte Mainboard ein Realtek 892 Chip hat , die neueren Mainboards haben aber doch schon neuere Chips ?


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Nein, Du kannst im BIOS ein Lüfterprofil erstellen oder ein voreingestelltes Profil auswählen. Richtig eingestellt ist der K2 im Idle unhörbar und unter Last immer noch leise


----------



## Skypolee (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, Du kannst im BIOS ein Lüfterprofil erstellen oder ein voreingestelltes Profil auswählen. Richtig eingestellt ist der K2 im Idle unhörbar und unter Last immer noch leise


 
Richtig Eingestellt .... Wie erwähnt , ich hab keine Ahnung von sowas.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Denk dran, dass PCGH die BEwertung der Lautstärke meist in einem offenen gehäuse bzw. ohne gehäuse misst und bewertet. 
In einem geschlossenen gehäuse hörst du dann so gut wie nichts mehr.

Wenn er dir zu laut sein sollte, kannst du hier noch immer einen thread aufmachen oder noch mal in diesem schrieben und sicherlich wird dir jemand anleitung geben, wie du es richtig einstellst.

edit: nicht die Lüfter machen das Problem. Sondern Induktion durch die schnellen Lastwechsel in der Grafikkarte.
ABER erst mal hat es nicht jeder, kann also nicht das eigentliche problem sein
UND die Frequenz des Brummens ist eigentlich viel zu niedrig, weshalb der Austausch des NTs eher helfen wird, als die Entfernung der Grafikkarte.
ABER zu guter letzt. Warte doch erst mal ab, ob es bei dir überhaupt zutrifft. Die meisten haben wohl kein Problem, wenn gerade mal 520 Thread im WWW sind zu diesem Thema gegenüber hudnertausenden von Karten


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich muss bei meinem gar nix einstellen und kann den auch unter Last nicht hören


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich muss bei meinem gar nix einstellen und kann den auch unter Last nicht hören


 
Dann hast du was mit den Ohren.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Nicht das ich wüsste.

CPU auf 4,6 GHz und Prime 95 mit AVX am laufen gehabt, und ich konnte den K2 nicht hören .


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> CPU auf 4,6 GHz und Prime 95 mit AVX am laufen gehabt, und ich konnte den K2 nicht hören .


 
Sind die Case Lüfter so laut? 

Als ich den K2 noch hatte, konnte ich den immer hören, wenn der 120mm Lüfter mit Max drehte.
Auch die beiden 170mm Lüfter des Silver Arrow höre ich, aber die sind etwas leiser als die vom K2.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Leute dieser Thread ist nicht euer DIskussionsplatz.

quant "konnte ich den immer hören, wenn der 120mm Lüfter mit Max drehte."

rosi "Richtig eingestellt ist der K2 im Idle unhörbar und unter Last immer noch leise"

also regt euch ab.

Skyp lass dich von den beiden nicht verwirren.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Leute dieser Thread ist nicht euer DIskussionsplatz.


 
Doch, denn es ist natürlich hilfreich, wenn der TE persönliche Erfahrungen mit einzelnen Komponenten mitnehmen kann. Klar hört man den K2, wenn man die Lüfter auf max. stellt. Aber ansonsten sind sich hier doch alle einig, dass der K2 ein toller Kühler ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ja, der K2 ist super und die Lüfter hört man eben dann, wenn sie auf max laufen. Der 120mm Lüfter dreht dann mit 1500rpm und dann ist es auch logisch, dass der nicht absolut leise sein kann. Muss er auch nicht, denn er liefert ja die Leistung, die er liefern soll und damit die Leistungsfähigkeit des K2.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Danke. Also seid ihr euch ja eigentlich doch einig, nur manche lesen nicht aufmerksam 
außerdem bedenkt, dass hat kopfhörer auf, wird beim zocken also sowieso nicht sonderlich viel hören


----------



## Skypolee (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Dann eher zu den DT770 greifen 

Aber der Thermalright Silver Arrow hat doch 1x 150-mm-Lüfter und 1x 140-mm-Lüfter und keine 170mm O.0

2. Frage : Beim K2 denn 130mm für das Gehäuse benutzen und einen anderen größeren Lüfter benutzen , ginge das ?

Und wegen dem Gehäuse von Nanoxia Deep Silence 1, habe Gelesen das sich wegen der Kunfstoffplatte oben viel Wärme ansammeln soll , da wäre doch ein rausblaßender Lüfter ganz gut ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Aber der Thermalright Silver Arrow hat doch 1x 150-mm-Lüfter und 1x 140-mm-Lüfter und keine 170mm O.0


 
Der Special Edition hat einen 170mm Lüfter.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ein ausblasender hinten im Deckel wäre nicht verkehrt : Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14), Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (UCTB14B), be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm (T14025-MR-2/BL056), Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 140, 1100rpm (200300271), Noiseblock

Den K2 kannst Du so lassen, wie er ist. Ebenso den Silver-Arrow. Passen beide definitiv ins DS1.


----------



## Skypolee (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Habe mir Überlegt denn Silver-Arrow zu nehmen , leider gibt nur noch die Version : Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - Hardware, Notebooks

Wie die ist , weiß ich nicht :/

Um vom Lüfter her , würde ich diesen nehmen : Scythe Slip Stream 140XT, 1200rpm


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Habe mir Überlegt denn Silver-Arrow zu nehmen , leider gibt nur noch die Version : Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - Hardware, Notebook




Echt, wie weit möchtest Du denn den Prozessor übertakten  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Habe mir Überlegt denn Silver-Arrow zu nehmen , leider gibt nur noch die Version : Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - Hardware, Notebooks



Starke Kundenmeinungen.
Der eine sagt, dass der Kühler geräuscharm ist.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Im Endeffekt merkt man eh keinen Unterschied zwischen den ganzen Doppelturmkühlern, bis auf ein paar °C liegen die alle gleichauf. Und so nah am Limit sollte man die CPU eh auf Dauer nicht fahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Abgesehen davon dass der Extreme Edition 11 Sone macht.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ja, das schafft natürlich nicht jeder


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das schafft natürlich nicht jeder


 
Das geht nur mit dem entsprechenden Papst Lüfter.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das geht nur mit dem entsprechenden Papst Lüfter.


 
Ich würde den hier nehmen: Jou Jye BW-1238B-PWM 

Dann braucht er aber ein stärkeres Netzteil, der Lüfter zieht alleine schon über 50 Watt 

Und ich warte immer noch auf den EKL Alpenföhn Everest


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Jop, 50 Watt ist schon hart, denn schließlich braucht er zwei Lüfter. 

Keine Ahnung, wo der Everest bleibt.  Schon mal bei EKL nachgefragt?

Wie sind eigentlich die beiden mittleren Lüfter befestigt? Klammern kann ich da keine sehen.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das geht nur mit dem entsprechenden Papst Lüfter.


 
Jo, deswegen liegen ja diese Teile mit dabei Classic - OHROPAX: Luxus für die Ohren .


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wo der Everest bleibt.  Schon mal bei EKL nachgefragt?


 
Ja, die haben gesagt, sie dürfen dazu keine Info rausgeben  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die beiden mittleren Lüfter befestigt? Klammern kann ich da keine sehen.


 
Man, ey. Du stellst manchmal echt dämliche Fragen   Das siehssu doch auf dem Bild. Die mittleren Lüfter mussu mit der Hand halten


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Softy schrieb:


> Die mittleren Lüfter mussu mit der Hand halten


 
So'n Scheiß. Ist mir echt nicht aufgefallen.  ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So'n Scheiß. Ist mir echt nicht aufgefallen.  ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist schon gut  Hast ja mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Jou Jye BW-1238B-PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kann man den als Radi Lüfter benutzen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Jou Jye BW-1238B-PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Kann man den als Radi Lüfter benutzen?


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohrenschützer nicht vergessen...


----------



## Skypolee (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Dann bleib ich wohl beim K2.

Man kann insgesamt 6 Lüfter im dem Nanoxia Deep Silence haben. (Glaub ich)
3 sind schon vorinstalliert , 1 oben ausblaßend. (Wieso nicht 2 )

Und wie wäre es noch am Boden ansaugend.(Glaube so ist das richtig) 
Staubfilter sind ja dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Mehr als 3 Lüfter brauchst du nicht verbauen.


----------



## Skypolee (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ah Okay ,

Ich bin soo dumm , bei den Kopfhörern hätte ich noch erwähnen , müssen , das ich ein Brillenträger bin.
Ok ich habe noch Kontaktlinsen , aber benutze ich eher um weg zu gehen , weil damit die Augen vor dem PC schnell austrockenen und ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme.
Da die Beyerdynamic bisschen feste Sitzen , kann es auch sein , das der Bügel von der Brille sich ganz schön reindruckt, oder?

Das wäre mein Config : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/a7d0792206bbbca32cd8c6286bccc2bc99c9637448511bfa265

1 Frage : Ich weiß nicht ob wir das schon mal durch gekauckt haben , aber ich möchte UNBEDINGT wissen was besser/schlechter am NDS 2 ist.

2 Frage : Bzw. was sagt ihr zu so einem Gehäuse http://geizhals.de/cooler-master-cm-storm-stryker-mit-sichtfenster-sgc-5000w-kwn1-gp-a799418.html 

Und wie sieht es mit einer WLAN bzw. LAN Karte aus ? Wäre beim Spielen bestimmt nicht Schlecht.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Die Konfig ist 

Netzteil reicht aber wirklich das 480 Watt Modell dicke, und SSD die Basic.

Das CoolerMaster Gehäuse ist ein fettes Teil, aber ein Plastikbomber. Wenn es dir so gut gefällt, kannst Du das natürlich nehmen, aber das DS1 (mit bald erhältlichem Fenster) oder dieses 43480 - Corsair Obsidian 650D Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz  wäre halt wesentlich geschmackvoller, mMn .

Die könntest Du auch mit 1-2 LED-Lüftern oder Ketten pimpen.

Diesen hier solltest Du auf jeden Fall mal in einem guten Laden probehören : beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro (490.970) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Oder DT 770/990.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

sieht gut aus. 530watt geht auch in Ordnung. Ich denke dein pc wird nicht weniger als 53 watt im idle nutzen und die Kühlung hat etwas Luft nach oben.

ich persönlich mag seagate nicht. Aber ist persönlich.

mit den kh musst du testen. Ich hatte keine Probleme mit Brille am Anfang. Momentan trage ich allerdings durchgehend linsen. Du hast ja immer 14 tage rückgaberecht

Fenster würde ich übrigens nicht nehmen. Habe ich als Kind noch gemacht. Aber man guckt vielleicht eine Woche rein. Danach hört man nur noch das innere durch.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich bin fast 50  und finde ein Fenster immer noch sehr nett . Das vom Fractal R4 hat definitiv keinerlei negative Auswirkungen auf die Lautstärke . Vom DS1 mit Sicherheit auch nicht. Sind ja nicht so perforierte Teile wie häufig bei den Plastikbombern.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ist halt eine geschmackssache. Ich habe den Antec P183. Ich mag das schlichte hübsche lieber. Außerdem ist er gedämmt, dagegen ist jedes Fenster "offen"


----------



## Skypolee (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ok ,alles klar ,dann bleib ich einfach beim NDS 1 und hau oben noch ein ordentlichen Lüfter rein , glaube das geht schon ^^
Ganz ehrlich , schönen Design wäre schon , das NDS1 wirkt so schlicht , aber mein Gehäuse bräuchte kein Sichtfenster ,
ich schenke mein alten PC auch kein Blickkontakt , außer er ist mal wieder Langsam , dann guck ich ihn Böse an 

Würde dieser RAM auch gehen ? 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Ist billiger und sieht besser aus. Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen CL8 und 9 ? Der CL8 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL8 Dual Kit - Hardware, kostet paar Euro mehr als der CL9.


----------



## pepelepew (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

cl 8 und 9 bezeichnet unterschiedliche latenz, wobei gilt, je niedrig desto gut.

in der praxis kannst du getrost drauf pfeifen, ist nur für hardcore mem-bencher und fanatische oc'er interessant

off-topic: ein fanatischer kalifornischer übertakter wäre ein ' o.c. o.c. o.c. ' , hehehe....


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Auf Ruhrpottslang : Ottze Ottze Ottze


----------



## Skypolee (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wie gefällt diese Lüftsteuerung besser Alpenföhn Alpine Touch Lüftersteuerung 5,25 Zoll

Vor allem sie hat auch 6 Anschlüsse und ist billiger.

Und bei der HDD könnte ich die nehmen Western Digital Black nehmen ?
Sind die genau so gut ?

Und bei den RAM ist gibt doch auch schon  DDR3-2666 , wieso kann man diese nicht benutzen?
Und zurzeit hab in diesem RAM im Korb : 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL8 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Steuerung würde ich diese empfehlen : BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

[User-Review] Bitfenix Recon - Touch me baby!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...bitfenix-recon-und-zwei-spectre-lueftern.html

Gerade wegen der Software und der Möglichkeiten . Da kann man zwar "nur" 5 Lüfter dran anschliessen, aber pro Anschluss kann man auch jeweils 2 Luffis dranhängen, womit sich die Zahl dann dich auf 10 erhöht .

Schnellerer Ram bringt dir gar nix und Haswell ist auf 1600er ausgelegt. Es gibt auch schon 3000er  .


----------



## Skypolee (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Es denn so eine Luftsteuerung schwer zu verbauen ? 
Ich müsste die BitFenix dann extra bestelllen. Und wie 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss ? Dort steht für 5 Lüfter.

Und kann nicht bei NDS1 die DvD laufwerke oder so benutzen und das nehmen ? Aerocool Modern V Lüftersteuerung schwarz - Hardware,

Hauptsache die sparen mit der Luftsteuerung aber 3 DvD Laufwerke


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss : 0.20m Stromadapterkabel intern 3pol Buchse auf 2x3pol Stecker

Gibt´s auch deutlich günstiger : Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sharkoon 3-Pin Y-Kabel (Art.-Nr. 90470719) - Zubehör PC Systeme - computeruniverse

Im DS1 ist doch eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung für 2 x 3 Lüfter. Der Vorteil bei der Recon ist die Software. Wofür willst Du so ein Monster wie die Aerocool ? Immer die Tür auflassen, damit man die auch sieht ? 

Was meinst Du mit "Hauptsache die sparen mit der Luftsteuerung aber 3 DvD Laufwerke" ?


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Es denn so eine Luftsteuerung schwer zu verbauen ?


 

Nein, das ist kinderleicht. Die Lüfter musst Du an die Steuerung anschließen und die Steuerung ans Netzteil. Fertig


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Um erst mal wieder ein paar Fragen zu beantworten:

WD reichen auch die Greens/Blues, da musst du nicht die teuren Blacks kaufen. (Bei Festplatten gibts eine alte Regel. Halten sie 3 Monate, halten sie 3 Jahre. Wenn also in den ersten 3 moanten die Platte keine Mucken macht, ist alles in Butter  )

Beim Ram ist relativ egal, welchen du nimmst. Ich achte immer drauf, dass die mit etwas weniger Spannung laufen (meist indikator für höherwertige Chips). So hat man notfalls immer etwas reserve.

Lüftersteuerung wirst du vermutlich in der Regel nicht anschauen, deshalb nimm ruhig diejenige, welche am günstigsten ist (und am wenigsten Platz verbraucht) und nicht am besten ausschaut. Du sagst ja selber, dass du deinen PC nicht oft anschaust.

Wie Quantenslipstream auch gesagt hat, mehr als drei Lüfter brauchst du nicht. 
Also 2 Rein, einer Raus. (rein minimal, eine stufe reicht, höher als raus einstellen von der Leistung, damit du leichten Überdruck im PC hast, wodurch staub nur über die Lüfter kommt und nicht von überall angesaugt wird.)
Du musst ja immer bedenken, dass dein NT auch rauspustet.

Lass dich nur nicht von unseren Jungs hier kirre machen, sonst hast du in 6 Monaten noch keinen PC. Da findet immer irgendwer irgendwas.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wer macht hier den Jungen kirre   ?

Thallassa hat vor kurzem von den Greens abgeraten, weil die wegen dem häufigen Kopf rauf/runter eine deutlich kürzere Lebenserwartung haben sollen. Scheint mir nur logisch, höherer Verschleiß.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Schließlich hat er eine SSD, womit die Festplatte 90% der Zeit im Energiesparmodus sein wird und nur alle Nase lang den Kopf senkt  

Wie gesagt bei festplatten gilt 3Monate überlebt und sie hälft vermutlich 3 Jahre.

(Habe 1 1/2 jahre im PC shop gearbeitet. Wenn du da nen Fileserver oder ähnliches laufen hast oder täglich Terrabyte daten verschiebst, dann lohnt sich black. Für otto normalverbraucher ist es eine unnötige ausgabe.)


----------



## Skypolee (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das mit dem Überdruck versteh ich auch nicht , also soll der Lüfter hinten etwas kräftiger heraus blasen für einen Überdruck? Oder wie jetzt ? ^^

Und das Netzteil saugt ja auch nur unten an , und bläßt das hinten wieder raus.



> Lass dich nur nicht von unseren Jungs hier kirre machen, sonst hast du in 6 Monaten noch keinen PC. Da findet immer irgendwer irgendwas.



Ich hab ja noch paar Wochen Zeit , da höre ich mir gerne verschiedene Meinungen an


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Eine leichte Unterdruckbelüftung ist am besten, also 2 Lüfter raus (hinten und oben) und ein Lüfter (vorne) einblasend.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Oder aber man nimmt einen Frontlüfter @ 5V und einen Hinteren Lüfter @ 7V.


----------



## Skypolee (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich bin grade auf die SDD gestoßen : 128GB ADATA XPG SX900 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron

Wäre nicht das für mein Betriebssystem als diese : 128GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Nein und nein.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Softy schrieb:


> Eine leichte Unterdruckbelüftung ist am besten, also 2 Lüfter raus (hinten und oben) und ein Lüfter (vorne) einblasend.


 Kommt drauf an, was man will.
In der Regel sind gehäuse so konstruiert, dass sie nicht luftdicht schließen. Deshalb ist leichter ÜBERdruck sinnvoller, denn so erreicht man, dass nicht durch jede ritze Staub in den PC gesaugt wird. 
Der Luftstrom wird auch bei einem leichte Überdruck nicht zerstört. Deshalb ja auch nur eine Stufe unterschied. 



Skypolee schrieb:


> Das mit dem Überdruck versteh ich auch nicht , also soll der Lüfter hinten etwas kräftiger heraus blasen für einen Überdruck? Oder wie jetzt ? ^^
> 
> Und das Netzteil saugt ja auch nur unten an , und bläßt das hinten wieder raus.


 
Also es geht darum, wie viel insgesamt von den Lüftern "aktiv" in das Gehäuse REIN oder RAUS transportiert wird.

Wenn man mehr aktiv REINdrückt (vordere lüfter stärker) als RAUS, hat man einen Überdruck.
Umgekehrt, wenn man mehr RUASsaugt (hintere Lüfter stärker) als REIN, dann hat man einen Unterdruck.

Dieser Über- oder Unterdruck versucht sich auszugleichen (Überdruck ist wie ein Luftballon, wenn du ihn unten auf lässt nach dem aufblasen).
Dieses kann es bei Unterdruck z.B. indem es Luft aus der Umgebung durch jede Ritze, die nicht Luftdich geschlossen ist, in den PC einfließen lässt. 
Bei Überdruck wiederum drückt es die Luft an jeder Ritze raus.

Wenn man einen extremen Überdruck hätte, dann wäre das Problem, dass durch alle ritzen die Luft rausgedrückt wird und kein vernünftiger Luftstrom entstehen könnte, womit eventuell der CPU und die Graka nicht ausreichend Luft bekommt. -> Schlecht.
Bei einem LEICHTEN Überdruck dagegen, passiert das kaum bis gar nicht. Dafür hast du weniger Staub im Computer, da in der Regel heutzutage die Frontlüfter einen Staubfilter haben. (Ich z.B. habe 3 Lüfter vorne und 1 hinten, einen oben und das NT, aber ich habe auch 10HDDs in meinem PC  ).

Wobei wir hier eher darüber sprechen vorne auf 7 Volt und hinten auf 6,5 Laufen zu lassen und nicht auf 5.

Das NT sitzt unten, korrekt. Ist ja auch gut so, schließlich muss irgendwie auch Luft in Richtung der GPU gelangen, welche meist Unten die Lüfter sitzen hat. Während der CPU oben ist, weshalb oben oder hinten ein Lüfter sinnvoll ist. 
So bekommen beide komponenten ausreichend Luft.

Du musst bedenken, dass in deinem PC ein ständiger Luftstrom ist, es ist also nicht, wie bei Papis Garten Blechhütte, wo sich schön langsam oben die Wärme sammelt. Natürlich wird im PC es oben auch etwas wärmer als unten, aber da wo die Komponenten sitzen ist (sollte) ein ständiger Luftstrom von Vorne nach Hinten raus sein. Also im Verhältnis kühle Luft, da wo Luft erwärmt wird.


----------



## Skypolee (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Der K2 hat du Standard eine WLP bei oder ? Diese : EKL Alpenfoen Schneekanone Waermeleitpaste 1.6g - Hardware,

Und wie läuft gut ? Denn eine ordentliche WLP wäre nicht schlecht.
Arctic Cooling Arctic MX-4 Waermeleitpaste 4g - Hardware,

Thermalright Chill Factor 3 Waermeleitpaste 4g - Hardware,

Noctua NT-H1 Waermeleitpaste 9g - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Welche wäre die beste ?
Und auf die SDD soll ich Verzichten , oder wie soll ich das Verstehen? Eine Begründung wäre auch nicht Schlecht .


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Es spielt keine Rolle, welche WLP du nimmst, die Unterschiede sind sehr gering.

Ich will damit sagen, dass die Adata SSD nicht gut ist und die Samsung 840 Pro überflüssig ist.
Wenn du eine preiswerte und gute SSD willst, kauf dir die Samsung 840 Basic.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Du sollest bei der Samsung bleiben meinte er damit.
Gerade SSD sollte man die wählen, die gezeigt haben, dass sie eine gute Stabilität haben und nicht massig wegsterben (Als Beispiel: die Vertex 2 oder 3 (weiß nicht mehr so genau) hatte damals ausfallraten von über 30%)

edit: stimmt basic reicht aus. muss nicht pro sein.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Hab gerade gesehen, dass du jetzt die D2x einbaust. wenn du so viel Geld ausgeben willst, dann nimm doch die Phoebus. die hat bis 600Ohm Kopfhörerverstärker und sogar 2 verschiedene 3d Simulationen, womit du mehr auswahl hast, was sich für dich besser anhört. SOll sonst auch verdammt gut sein.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Oder die Essence und ein Pärchen Dynaudio


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Die Essence nur, wenn er mehr musik hört, als zockt. Also die HiFiKarte
Gerade die neuen 3d Simulationen mit der Phoebus sollen sehr gut sein. Also die Gamerkarte.


----------



## Skypolee (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Aber bei Mindfactory gibt es 2 Modelle Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Soundkarte PCIe - Hardware, Notebooks

Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo Soundkarte - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Es ist die gleiche Karte. Bei der einen fehlt nur das Zubehör und deswegen ist sie etwas günstiger.
Wahrscheinlich ein Rückläufer, daher würde ich die paar Euros mehr für die komplette ausgeben.


----------



## Skypolee (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ok , dann sieht meine Config nun so aus : Mindfactory Gaming PC


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das CM480 reicht aus.
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold

Und kauf dir CL9 RAM, die CL8 kosten nur unnötig mehr.
8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## Skypolee (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Gestern waren die Orangen noch Teurer 
Wohl eine Sache des Timings.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Bei Mindfactory schwanken die Preise enorm.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Du willst echt die Hälfte mehr ausgeben für die SSD "Pro"?
Das sind 81 gegenüber 117 Euro. (Nur so by the way)

edit: udn wie gesagt nimm lieber WD. Die sind auch leiser bzw. ein tieferfrequentes brummen gegenüber den Seagates. (Seagte ist wohl näher an 1khz dran, weshalb es sich lauter anhört)


----------



## Skypolee (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Dafür hat sie aber eine Zugriffszeit von 4.2 ms.
Was bezeichnet du denn als Laut ? :/ Also mein alter PC hat eine Seegate ST3500620AS ATA , die glaube viel Lauter als die jetzige 7200.14 sein müsste.
Und sogar die höre ich kaum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Dafür hat sie aber eine Zugriffszeit von 4.2 ms.



Kauf dir die Pro und die Basic und wenn du einen Unterschied feststellst, kriegst du einen Keks. 



Skypolee schrieb:


> Was bezeichnet du denn als Laut ? :/ Also mein alter PC hat eine Seegate ST3500620AS ATA , die glaube viel Lauter als die jetzige 7200.14 sein müsste.
> Und sogar die höre ich kaum.



HDD sind immer laut. Ich habe inzwischen keine HDDs mehr in meinem Rechner sondern nur noch SSDs.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Dafür hat sie aber eine Zugriffszeit von 4.2 ms.


 Die Papierwerte sind egal in der Praxis sind beide gleich schnell:
Samsung Serie 840 SSD im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


Skypolee schrieb:


> Was bezeichnet du denn als Laut ? :/ Also mein alter PC hat eine Seegate ST3500620AS ATA , die glaube viel Lauter als die jetzige 7200.14 sein müsste.
> Und sogar die höre ich kaum.


 Ob Seagate oder Western Digital ist auch kein Unterschied. Man hört beide^^


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Dafür hat sie aber eine Zugriffszeit von 4.2 ms.
> Was bezeichnet du denn als Laut ? :/ Also mein alter PC hat eine Seegate ST3500620AS ATA , die glaube viel Lauter als die jetzige 7200.14 sein müsste.
> Und sogar die höre ich kaum.


 Hörbar ist jede Festplatte. Die Frage ist in welchem Frequenzband und in der Regel wird ein brummen eher akzeptiert als ein pfeifen (übertrieben dargestellt).

Die .14 habe ich nicht gehört. Aber alle bis dahin und Seagate war im Schnitt immer etwas hochfrequenter als WD oder Samsung. Weshalb diese als angenehmer empfunden wurden.

zu den 4.2 MS. Lass dich nicht immer von ein paar zahlen beeindrucken. Es geht doch am ende auch um effizienz. Also was für einen Vorteil hast du für 50% mehr Preis. In diesem Fall keinen Spürbaren. Der wird auch in 3 Jahren nicht spürbar. Dafür hast du jetzt 40 Euro mehr in der Tasche. Die spürst du und hast du ja sozusagen in die bessere Soundkarte investiert, wo du es definitiv merken wirst.


----------



## Skypolee (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das mit der Zugriffszeit war an die HDD gerichtet ^^

Und ganz ehrlich , das mit der SDD Basic oder Pro wurde schon paar Seiten davor durch gekaut...


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

auch da ist es eigentlich egal. Da du ja alles was schnelle zugriffsraten braucht (System z.B.) auf die SSD machst und die HDD nur als Datengrab dient. Da kommt es nicht drauf an, ob es 4ms sind (hatte mich schon gewundert, dass andere das mit der SSD in verbindung gebracht haben bei der hohen Zahl) oder 14ms, da du keine kleinen Daten da drauf haben wirst.


----------



## pepelepew (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

wow, 20 seiten und 7 tage später ist der TE noch genauso bockig und beratungsresistent und der rechner nach wie vor in weiter ferne....novo niveau?

ich bewundere eure geduld (mal wieder).


----------



## Skypolee (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



pepelepew schrieb:


> wow, 20 seiten und 7 tage später ist der TE noch genauso bockig und beratungsresistent und der rechner nach wie vor in weiter ferne....novo niveau?
> 
> ich bewundere eure geduld (mal wieder).


 

In weiter ferne würde ich es nicht nennen , da mein Rechner ja dank eurer Hilfe fast Perfekt ist. 
Doch ich habe noch Zeit , wie gesagt bin jetzt auch im Urlaub , daswegen kann es sein das ihr diese Zeit nicht viel von mir hört.

@pepelepew , und das ist noch lange kein Grund mich Dumm von der Seite anzumachen. 
Nur weil ich die SDD will und nicht die andere ? Ist das dein oder mein erspartes Geld ? 
Und da der PC länger halten soll , verschieß ich lieber paar unnötige Euro als später daswegen eine drauf zukriegen.
Ich habe mein PC seit 4 Jahre , hab mir schon seit SEHR langer Zeit ein neuen PC gewünscht!
Hab dafür auch gespart , und das bedeutet das das Geld auch ruhig weg kann. Geld ist da um ausgegeben zu werden!

Und außerdem - Off-Topic!


----------



## Skypolee (4. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Da ich gerade die Zeit gefunden habe , möchte ihr gerne euch Fragen , gibt es eine "billige" SDD die gut ist ? Mindfactory PC
Die Samsung als System Festplatte
Die HDD für Musik , Filme , Videos etc.
Da am besten noch eine SDD für Spiele , ich würde jetzt an ADATA 64 GB denken für 59 € :/
Und noch etwas , ich glaube das liegt am mir , aber irgendwas hab ich an den Board von Gigabyte einzuwenden. Da es denn anschein macht das es nicht auf den neusten Stand ist, und noch Bugs hinzukommen.
Würde dieses hier gehen ? ASRock Z87 Extreme6 (90-MXGMK0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Habe aber auch von ein gutes Board von MSI gehört aber weiß nicht mehr welches.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. August 2013)

Nimm einfach ne samsung ssd 840 basic 250gb (139€). Und das netzteil ne nummer kleiner. Das gigabyte ist sehr gut, wie kommst du darauf, dass es nicht der neueste stand ist? 

Und nimm eine asus xonar dx, die sind der creative klangtechnisch überlegen


----------



## BigBubby (4. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Zum Mainboard: Gigabyte hat eine sehr gute Qualität. Asrock ist inzwischen auch ganz gut. Von MSI würde ich dir abraten. Damit hatten wir früher oft probleme. Wie es im letzten Jahr allerdings war, weiß ich nicht.

Zur SSD: Wie gesagt wurde, nimm die Basic 250GB. Das reicht voll und ganz aus, solange du mist, wie filme und musik auf die HDD packst. Da braucsht du keine 2te SSD. Grundsätzlich sollte man bei SSD nur gute nehmen, da hier die Qualitätsschwankungen riesig bei günstigen sind. Da kannst du glück haben, aber wie ich schrieb, kann es auch schon mal zu 30% ausfallraten kommen.

Edit: Warum plötzlich eine XFi`? ich dachte wir wären bei der Phoebus gelandet??


----------



## Skypolee (4. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das mit der Soundkarte kam davon : PAX MASTER PCI XFI ALL OS Driver Suite V1.30 Release - Discussion

Hat sich alles ein bisschen anders Entwickelt , ich weiß auch nicht wieso. 
Ich bleibe bei den Boxen , und Standmikrofon.

Und die XFI soll gut für Gegner Ortung sein , und da ich sehr viel Game , nur ab und zu Musik höre , ist mir das persönlich wichtiger.
Und außerdem sind mir 165€ zuviel ^^

Und gingen auch 2 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120 GB? Zwar ein 10er mehr , aber für mich Übersichtlicher!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Und gingen auch 2 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120 GB? Zwar ein 10er mehr , aber für mich Übersichtlicher!


 
die kosten 25 mehr, aber geht auch


----------



## BigBubby (4. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

skypolee von patitionierung haste aber schon gehört?
du kannst auch die grosse in zwei kleine teilen und sparst Geld.

mit der xfi musst du wissen. Die phoebus hat eine bessere ortung, aber wenn du lieber xfi willst, ist das deine Entscheidung. Du hast halt jetzt schlechtere ortung und schlechtere soundqualität. Dafür ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## Skypolee (4. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ok , ich kann es mir ja nochmal Überlegen , 1 Woche hab ich ja noch Zeit 
Und das mit dem Mainboard , würde das AsRock Extreme 6 mit der Soundkarte und Graka passen?
Oder , könnt ihr mir ein anderes Gigabyte Mainboard empfehlen ?

Und mit der HDD bin ich mir unsicher , wobei ich zwischen WD Black und Seegate .14 stehe.
Wobei ich glaube die WD schneller ist , aber ob sie mit der Lautstärke gleich sind ?
Natürlich wird wohl die WD "Black" etwas lauter sein , eher wegen ihrer Leistung.

Denke ich mal.


----------



## Softy (4. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Die WD Black ist nicht schneller als die Seagate 7200.14. Nur lauter und teurer  Einen Performanceunterschied wirst Du nie im Leben merken.


----------



## BigBubby (4. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

nimm wd blue oder green und nicht black. Hab das hier ja schon mal erklärt warum. Oder bleibe bei der seagate.

mainboard musst du einfach das layout angucken und slots zählen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. August 2013)

Nur die blue, da die green recht schnell den schreibkopf abgeben soll


----------



## Skypolee (5. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ok , ich habe mir nochmal 3 Mainboard von Gigabyte rausgesucht , mein GraKa ist von Gigabyte  , also .
1 : Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2 : Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3 : Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei ich eher zu 1 oder 2 stehe.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

wenns sein soll das z87x oc.


----------



## Softy (5. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich würde kein µATX Board kaufen, also entweder 1. oder 3.

Schau einfach, welche Ausstattung Du haben willst.


----------



## pepelepew (5. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

wenn schon, denn schon!!


----------



## zeta75 (5. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



> Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> wenn schon, denn schon!!


 was soll er denn damit? Der TE will kein Triple SLI verbauen sondern nur ne Soundkarte extra!


----------



## pepelepew (5. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

mit dem onboard vom sniper braucht er keine soka mehr... ist gespartes geld!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. August 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> mit dem onboard vom sniper braucht er keine soka mehr... ist gespartes geld!



Kostet gar mehr als ein z87x oc mit xonar essence stx


----------



## pepelepew (5. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

ach so? :michamkopfkratz:


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. August 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> ach so? :michamkopfkratz:



Natürlich, das sniper5 kostet 380, z87x & stx 330€


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



pepelepew schrieb:


> mit dem onboard vom sniper braucht er keine soka mehr... ist gespartes geld!


 
Das Brett kostet fast 400€.
Eine brauchbare Soundkarte vielleicht 50€, dazu ein normales Brett für 150€ und man kommt auf 200€. Also rund die Hälfte dessen, was das Sniper kostet.


----------



## Skypolee (7. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ok Danke , werde wohl das OC Board nehmen.
Und nochmal zu den Gehäuse Lüfter , wie sind denn die von Thermalright ?
Kosten 8-9 € , und sollen auch gut sein , oder ? Jedenfall am CPU-Kühler. Oder die von Nocuta.
Oder sind die 140x140x25 be quiet! Silent Wings 2 etwas besser ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

der thermalright ty147 ist ein sehr guter lüfter für den cpu kühler, er klebt auch auf dem hr-02 macho rev A. als gehäuselüfter kann man auch die blacksilent pk-2 nehmen


----------



## Skypolee (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

So in 1 oder 2 Tage wird der PC bestellt , jetzt muss ich mich langsam ranmachen , damit ich den PC mit guten Gewissen kaufen kann.

Inno3D iChill Black Series GeForce GTX 770 Accelero Hybrid, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C77P-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lohnt sich die Grafikkarte mit Wasser Kühlung ? Oder nur Schwachsinn ? Ich hab mich nochmal bei der Inno3D durchgelesen P/L nicht gerade gut , aber man hört SEHR viel Positives. Das Problem manche sagen es sei leise manche Laut. Oder Kühlung sei Schlecht oder Gut. Und die 30 €.....


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wenn du nicht viel Ausgeben willst, kannst diese hier nehmen
MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BigBubby (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

lass son schnick schnack. Du wirst kopfhörer haben, wenn du also zockst, wirst du nichts von außen hören und auch sonst sind die Karten nicht so laut, dass du sie ein zimmer weit hören könntest.
Wenn du nicht zockst, dann hört man auch eine Grafikkarte im Idle kaum bis gar nicht. 
Also lieber Geld an der Stelle sparen.


----------



## Skypolee (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



> Das mit der Soundkarte kam davon : PAX MASTER PCI XFI ALL OS Driver Suite V1.30 Release - Discussion
> 
> Hat sich alles ein bisschen anders Entwickelt , ich weiß auch nicht wieso.
> Ich bleibe zuerst bei den Boxen , und Standmikrofon.



Die Kopfhörer kommen wenn schon etwas Später, bleibe erst noch bei meinen Boxen 

Meinst du mit deinem Beitrag das ich bei der Gigabyte bleiben soll , oder die Normale Inno3D ?


----------



## BigBubby (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Je nachdem, welche von beiden günstiger ist. (Am besten am Tag der bestellung prüfen, da es doch schon immer ein wenig schwankt bei Mindfactory.


----------



## Skypolee (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Gigabyte ist immer günstiger , aber es gab Tage wo 20 - 30 € Unterschied wäre , und das kann man doch Verkraftet für die Zusätzliche Leistung , oder was meinst du/ihr?


----------



## BigBubby (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Kontrolliere mal wieviel leistung das wirklich ist.
20-30% sind 10% mehrkosten. Wenn du dafür 10% mehr leistung bekommst, lohnt es sich. sonst nicht.


----------



## Skypolee (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Kontrolliere mal wieviel leistung das wirklich ist.
> 20-30% sind 10% mehrkosten. Wenn du dafür 10% mehr leistung bekommst, lohnt es sich. sonst nicht.



Ich kann sagen , was ich gerade Gelesen habe , die Inno3D immer nur 1 bis 3 FPS mehr hat , aber die Gigabyte bei Lautstärke und Temps unter Idle und Last besser Abschneidet.
So stand es bei "Will keine Werbung machen" , also wenn du mich jetzt fragen würdest , würde es sich nicht lohnen.

So sieht es jetzt aus : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/d4df882209e405c7217c51a36bd56245f5abe497f9af6597367

Gibt es vielleicht noch billigere gute Lüfter ? So das ich von denn 16 € 2 kriegen würde , oder gibts da nichts mehr gutes ?
Vom Mainboard wurde nur das Gigabyte UD4H im Rahmen Passen , wo glaube nur das Design soviel kostet , man sieht ja sowieso nichts im DSP 1 und glaube das Fratical R2 ist wegen dem Fenster laut.

Und ist der normale Silver Arrow sogut wie der EKL 2 ? Hab hauptsächlich deswegen genommen , weil er 2x 140mm hat.

Und sonst passt alles ? Noch irgendwas zu Übertrieben oder noch was wo man etwas mehr Leistung rausschöpfen kann ? Außer ein i7 4770k ^^ .


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Da sind doch schon 3 Lüfter vorinstalliert, sry habe jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen, warum holst du dir nicht dieses Gehäuse?
Sparst dabei noch Kohle 8454368 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil

Wenn du wirklich noch mehr sparen willst, solltest du diesem Angebot einen Blick gönnen (Kühler+Lautstärke super + schnelle Karte) 
ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS32-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sehr gute Grafikkarte P/L technisch super und mit bissl Übertaktung nicht weit entfernt von einer übertakteten 770, preislich jedoch "meilenweiter" Unterschied


----------



## Skypolee (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Duvar schrieb:


> Da sind doch schon 3 Lüfter vorinstalliert, sry habe jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen, warum holst du dir nicht dieses Gehäuse?
> Sparst dabei noch Kohle 8454368 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil
> 
> Wenn du wirklich noch mehr sparen willst, solltest du diesem Angebot einen Blick gönnen (Kühler+Lautstärke super + schnelle Karte)
> ...


 
Also sparen wollte ich nicht Unbedingt  Wurde ja schon in den Boden geprügelt als ich mir die Samsung SDD Pro kaufen wollte 
Habe grade Bemerkt , kann ich mir die genau so Gut die Samsung SDD Evo kaufen ? Genau so gut wie die Pro und kostet knapp so viel wie die Basic.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Klar musst nur ca 10 Tage warten, ich würds tun und auch die 670 kaufen, ist einfach smarter.
Sparen ist nix schlechtes und die 670 übertaktet mit ca 1300 Boost ist mega schnell und wird genauso lange halten mMn wie die 770.
Die 770 ist doch im Endeffekt nur ne bissl höher getaktete 680 mit modifiziertem Speicher und die 670 war nur ca 5% langsamer wie die 680...


----------



## Skypolee (11. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich bleibe bei der GTX 770 , aber Nett von dir das du Versuchst mir beim Sparen zu Helfen 
Das mit den 10 Tagen ist natürlich Doof , vielleicht nimm ich auch 2 mal die Basic.
Aber der Rest passt so ? Hab ich doch etwas Vergessen , vllt doch ein besseres Mainboard ? Oder doch 16 GB ?
Wieso bin ich immer so VIEL am Überlegen


----------



## Skypolee (13. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ok , die Config sieht so aus : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/e2c3ef220b981bf82b8836e85705ec121ac09f7a78540f51aac

Wenn ich mir es vom Preis nicht erlauben kann , werde ich eine 250 GB Basic kaufen. 
Ist der Phanteks besser als die Special Edition von Thermalright ? Auch wenn nur ein bisschen , aber ist sie besser ?

Und so viel Schöne Hardware , und sehe nichts , bin am Überlegen mir das R4 zu holen , aber mich stört das oben , da fällt doch der ganze Staub rein. Und das Sichtfenster , aus was besteht das denn ,dass das genau so gut wie die Dämmung ist ?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Der Phanteks ist minimal stärker, aber deutlich lauter.

Das Sichtfenster besteht aus Plexiglas. Wenn du oben keine Lüfteröffnungen haben willst, nimm doch das R4 in der PCGH-Edition.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. August 2013)

nimm die basic und das e9 480 watt oder p10 550 watt. Und nimm die xonar dx oder xonar phoebus, die klingen um einiges besser


----------



## Skypolee (13. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das Problem ist , das die Special Edition es nichtmehr gibt bei MF :  46567 - Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE SE Special Edition AMD und

Wenn nur die 45786 - Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E AMD und Intel - Hardware,


----------



## BigBubby (13. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Über die Soundkarte hatten wir schon gesprochen.
Xonar ist immernoch die bessere wahl...


----------



## Softy (13. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Das Problem ist , das die Special Edition es nichtmehr gibt bei MF : 46567 - Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE SE Special Edition AMD und
> 
> Wenn nur die 45786 - Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E AMD und Intel - Hardware,


 
Der normale Silver Arrow ist halt hässlich wie die Nacht 

Nimm doch den 8406064 - EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm, für Sockel


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. August 2013)

Oder der normale silver arrow mit 2 ty147 lüftern


----------



## pepelepew (13. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

seit 20 seiten reden wir hier, ohne das irgendetwas auf dich wirkt.

deine config ist immer noch schlechter und wirrer als alles was dir seit der ersten seite angeboten wurde, ich verstehe langsam wirklich nicht mehr was wir hier machen - vor allem du. du weißt jetzt alles über alle teile, mach einfach mal den sack zu und kauf das teil!


----------



## Skypolee (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wollte nun endlich bestellen , mein Vater , noch ein bisschen Warten , vielleicht wird es billiger.
Jetzt ist mein RAM weg , und hab mir nun neuen ausgesucht : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-RipJawsZ-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL7-Quad-Kit_802983.html mit http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermalright-Silver-Arrow-SB-E_789879.html und das Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Mainboard.

Passt der RAM rein ?


----------



## BigBubby (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Warum hast du eine 128GB Pro und eine 120GB Basic SSD im Korp??
Mach 240GB Basic oder 2x120gb Basic. Bitte vertraue uns, dass dir dadurch keine Nachteile geschehen, du aber ein haufen Geld sparst.

Bei der Soundkarte ist dir ja nicht mehr zu helfen...

Ich bin raus. Rest kriegst du alleine hin...


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Nimm diesen CPU Kühler, deine Zusammenstellung ist bissl wirr wie BigBubby schon angemerkt hat EKL Alpenföhn K2 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software 


Ah hast es editiert.
Poste mal deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## BigBubby (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Vielleicht sollten wir lieber mit seinem Vater drüber reden, schließlich bezahlt er das wohl alles. Ich bezweifle, dass der Junge 2000€ mit Arbeit verdient hat. Vermutlich etwas zu viel Taschengeld fürs Alter/Reife.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Bis du postest, poste ich mal was feines:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-gh24ns95-schwarz-gh24ns95-auaa10b-a864897.html
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Monitor: *Perfect Pixel* New QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution

Geschätz müssten dies so ca 1400€ rum sein oder? (Mit den 19% Einfuhrsteuer für den Monitor) Habe den Preis im Kopf überschlagen, rechne nochmal genau aus.
Alles vom feinsten mit guten P/L Knallern, aber auch Luxus Teilen.
Auf jeden Fall so wie der hier steht, mMn bombastisch.
PS Lies diesen Thread mal durch ab Seite 5 bis inklusiver Seite 7 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/288623-pc-build-5.html

Liebe Grüße 
Duvar


----------



## Skypolee (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Meine aktuelle die ich bestellen würde sah so aus : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/261bd62206533c33bf9c2dd40747c24e0226a6acb3f5fa7d11a

Nur das , das 8 GB Kit CL8 jetzt futsch ist , und deswegen fragte ich , ob mein ausgewählter RAM überhaupt passt.


----------



## Softy (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

2x8 GB ist etwas geschickter: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Oh ich dachte du musst noch für Tisch etc Kohle über lassen...
Ich persönlich finde die Zusammenstellung von mir besser, Soundkarte etc kannst du zu meiner Konfig noch beifügen + die SSD auch aufstocken auf 250 GB aber EVO SERIE...


----------



## Softy (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wenn hier gefühlt 10 Leute schreiben, dass die Asus Xonar besser ist als der Creative-Kram, wieso glaubst Du das dann nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn hier gefühlt 10 Leute schreiben, dass die Asus Xonar besser ist als der Creative-Kram, wieso glaubst Du das dann nicht?


 
Selbst der Onboard Dreck ist besser als der Creative Crap.


----------



## BigBubby (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Immerhin hat er endlich auf die SSD gehört.
Da sehe ich über die midnerwertige Creative hinweg. Man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Skypolee (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Danke für eure Hilfe  Der PC ist bestellt , und ich werde euch Informieren , wenn das gute Stück da ist. 
Wird wohl bis nächste Woche dauern , wenn ich Glück hab.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. August 2013)

Was ists denn letztendlich geworden?


----------



## pepelepew (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

na wahrscheinlich der idiotische letzte warenkorb mit 4x4 gb ram, dem unnötigen 580w netzteil und dem soundbläser......

ich sags ja, wirr und beratungsresistent, 24 seiten zeitverschwendung!


----------



## Skypolee (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



pepelepew schrieb:


> na wahrscheinlich der idiotische letzte warenkorb mit 4x4 gb ram, dem unnötigen 580w netzteil und dem soundbläser......
> 
> ich sags ja, wirr und beratungsresistent, 24 seiten zeitverschwendung!



Erstens , habe ich 2x4 GB CL9 , zweitens will ich später vielleicht Aufrüsten ? , drittens , wenn ich was an der Soundkarte zu Meckern habe , man hat 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.

Also bleib mal auf den Boden , und hör auf mich so Anzugreifen , und die 250 Basic hab ich auch , bevor doch noch was dazu sagen willst.
Bei solchen Kommentare wie deine , hab ich nicht mal Lust , später zu Berichten , wie mein System läuft , und insgesamt drüber zu berichten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Erstens , habe ich 2x4 GB CL9 ,



gut



> zweitens will ich später vielleicht Aufrüsten ? ,



dennoch unnötig, da man ohne dual gpu nur schwer überhaupt 400 watt braucht (fx 8350 & hd 7970 @ oc)



> drittens , wenn ich was an der Soundkarte zu Meckern habe , man hat 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.


 
schick sie gleich zurück


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> zweitens will ich später vielleicht Aufrüsten ?


 
Ein 600 Watt Netzteil ist überflüssig.
Für zwei Grafikkarten ist es zu schwach und für eine Grafikkarte reicht das CM480.


----------



## Skypolee (16. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ist ja jetzt auch egal. Ich Freu mich auf die neue Kiste , sie wird auf jedenfall schneller als jetziges System sein.


----------



## Softy (17. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Im Großen und Ganzen passt das ja so  Dann viel Spaß mit dem System, Feedback ist hier übrigens immer gern gesehen 

Auch wenn das Netzteil etwas oversized ist, ist immer noch besser, als wenn man ständig Angst hat, dass die Kiste wegen eines zu kleinen Netzteils jeden Moment explodiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Softy schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Netzteil etwas oversized ist, ist immer noch besser, als wenn man ständig Angst hat, dass die Kiste wegen eines zu kleinen Netzteils jeden Moment explodiert


 
Ich weiß, ich habe auch ein 1000 Watt Netzteil, denn ich mag es lieber groß und mit Reserven.


----------



## Skypolee (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

So , mein System wird Samstag ankommen , so wir die Mitarbeiter mir es erzählt haben. Meine kurze Frage ist , ich weiß ja nicht wie die den CPU - Kühler einbauen , in welche Richtung , sollte der CPU Kühler die Luft nach hinten raus blasen , und der Lüfter "saugt" es dann aus dem Gehäuse , hier nochmal ein Bild , das ihr mich versteht  

Ist jetzt nur ein gemaltes Bild aus Google Bilder , aber so wurde ich mir das Vorstellen : Luftstrom

Halt vorne Rein , und hinten und oben raus , mit einen bisschen Überdruck , wegen den Staub.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. August 2013)

Passt so, bei oc würde ich aber für unterdruck sorgen


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Passt so, bei oc würde ich aber für unterdruck sorgen


 
Das ist völlig Banane, vorne zwei langsam drehende Lüfter rein, hinten ein etwas schneller drehender raus, und fertisch .


----------



## Skypolee (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist völlig Banane, vorne zwei langsam drehende Lüfter rein, hinten ein etwas schneller drehender raus, und fertisch .


 
Das wäre dann Unterdruck , oder 
Wobei ich eher beim Überdruck bleibe , zurzeit werde ich sowieso noch nicht OC.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Das wäre dann Unterdruck , oder


 
nur wenn der hintere mehr fördert als die beiden vorne


----------



## BigBubby (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

was wann wie die lüftung bzw. welche kombination bringt, steht ja schon auf eine der ersten Seiten erklärt


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Das wäre dann Unterdruck , oder
> Wobei ich eher beim Überdruck bleibe , zurzeit werde ich sowieso noch nicht OC.


 
So schnell kannst Du die Lüfter gar nicht laufen lassen, eh darin ein Unter- oder Überdruck herrscht .
Einfach die Kabel ordentlich verlegen, die überflüssigen Festplatteneinschübe entfernen und Bingo .


----------



## BigBubby (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Doch geht sehr wohl. Das werden keine 2 Bar oder nur 0.5 Bar sein. Aber einen leichter Unterdruck sieht man spätestens nach einem Monat, wenn sich an jeder Ritze der Staub sammelt. Leichter Überdrückt dagegen sorgt für guten Flow und sauberes Gehäuse. Wie gesagt alles schon mal am Anfang erklärt.

Übrigens die CPU Lüfterrichtung in deinem Bild ist korrekt. 
Allgemein: Wichtig ist, dass man keine zwei richtungen benutzt (also nicht rechts rein und oben raus oder son quatsch). Ob dann nach hinten oder nach oben ist eine Frage des restlichen Aufbaues. Aber nach Hinten ist eigentlich nie falsch. Grundsätzlich sollten Lüfter, wenn es geht blasen und nicht saugen (also sinniger der Lüfter in der Mitte oder recht vor dem Kühler Lüfter, wie auch im Bild, aber unsinnig bzw. weniger effektiv wäre links hinter dem Kühler einen Lüfter).


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Doch geht sehr wohl. Das werden keine 2 Bar oder nur 0.5 Bar sein.


 
Echt 0,5 Bar ? Gehörschutz brauchst Du aber keinen ?

Die Dinger heissen Staubfilter und nicht Staubblocker .


----------



## BigBubby (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

tschuldige atmosphären meinte ich.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

So , mein System ist heute angekommen , schnürt wie eine Katze 

Das Problem , habe denn Monitor mit einem DVI Kabel angeschlossen , PC gestartet , bloß kommt immer DVI  No Signal


----------



## Rosigatton (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Hast Du denn das DVI-Kabel auch an die Graka gesteckt ?


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Oh , leider passt das mitgelieferte nicht an die Graka , hab jetzt einfach ein Vergoldenes HDMI Kabel genommen. 
Jetzt hab ich noch ein Problem , ich wollte die Luftsteuerung einstellen , max waren 30 Grad , aufeinmal zeigen alle 4 Temp Sensoren
80-90 , da hätte ich mir aber die Finger verbrannt  Hab das BitFenix Recon in Weiß.Das kam ganz Plötzlich , hab nur bisschen Rumgedrückt


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> aufeinmal zeigen alle 4 Temp Sensoren
> 80-90


 
Vlt. hast Du die Anzeige versehentlich auf "Fahrenheit" umgestellt .


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Danke , ich hab schon gedacht O.o
Noch eine Frage ist das normal das der Thermalright sich nur ein ganz kleines bisschen dreht ? Ich
installier gerade Windows , und der nimmt du bisschen "Anschwung" bleibt stehen Anschwung, oder kühlt der so gut?
Und das Piepen von BitFenix kann ich ausschalten , das piept ganzezeit , obwohl die Temps 27-33 sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Der Lüfter dreht wohl so mit 500rpm. Das musst du mal im Bios checken.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Welchen Thermalright meinst Du denn ? 

Ich habe gerade kein Bock alle 27 Seiten durchzulesen .


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Da kannst Du entweder im UEFI die Zieltemperatur etwas verringern oder die PWM-Anstiegsverhältnis heraufschrauben.

Beides sollte dafür sorgen, dass der Lüfter gleichmässiger läuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E


 
Das ist normal, dass der so langsam dreht.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist normal, dass der so langsam dreht.


 
Es geht nicht darum, dass er sich langsam dreht, sondern stehen bleibt .


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass er sich langsam dreht, sondern stehen bleibt .


 
Dann ist die Anlaufspannung im Bios falsch eingestellt.
Derartige Probleme hat man nicht, wenn man ein Asus Mainboard nutzt.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann ist die Anlaufspannung im Bios falsch eingestellt.
> Derartige Probleme hat man nicht, wenn man ein Asus Mainboard nutzt.


 
Eben, ich habe bereits in Post#266 hingewiesen, was er ändern könnte.
Auch andere Boards bieten die Möglichkeit sowas einzustellen .

Nicht alles was glänzt, ist auch Gold .


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Du weißt, welches Brett er hat?
Ich habe keine Ahnung, nach 27 Seiten hab ich den Durchblick verloren.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du weißt, welches Brett er hat?
> Ich habe keine Ahnung, nach 27 Seiten hab ich den Durchblick verloren.


 
Nein, dass weis ich auch nicht, möge der TE uns doch erleuchten .


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das Giagabyte Z87X-D3H , so habe Windows auf die schöne SDD installiert , mein Problem meine HDD wird nicht Angezeigt , nur die SDD wo Windows 7 drauf ist. 
Beim Monitor hab ich direkt auf Full HD eingestellt , die Hz muss ich nicht extra einstellen , oder ? per HDMi ist ja Maximal 120Hz.
Hoffentlich finde paar gute Einstellungen für den Asus VG248QE im Web , meine Augen tuen Weh 

Achja , wegen denn Lüfter , ich habe hinten 800 RPM , oben die BeQuiet SIlent Wings 2 700 RPM , und vorne die 2 auf 1000 RPM , ensteht da schon ein Überdruck , ohne welchen RPM würdet ihr mir Empfehlen , bin Neuling in solchen Dingen , ich hab mich schon gewundert wegen dem Gehäuse , ich kann das kaum Tragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Tja, Gigabyte halt. 
Versuch mal im Bios die Drehzahl des Lüfters etwas höher einzustellen. 600rpm müssten gehen.
Dann gibt das Brett den Lüftern etwas mehr Spannung und das sollte reichen, damit sie immer laufen.

Hast du die HDD formatiert?
Wenn nein, dann geh mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du die HDD formatiert?
> Wenn nein, dann geh mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung.


 
Alle Festplatten wurden Formatiert , hab ich gerade noch beim Windows 7 Installieren überprüft.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, Gigabyte halt.
> Versuch mal im Bios die Drehzahl des Lüfters etwas höher einzustellen. 600rpm müssten gehen.


 
Das geht auch mit Gigabyte-Boards . Die passenden Einstellmöglichkeiten findest Du unter "PC Health Status".


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Und wie sieht mit dem Festplatten Problem aus ? ^^
Und mit dem Überdruck von den Gehäuselufter?


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ist die Festplatte auch nicht im Geräte-Manager vorhanden?
Wenn er da fehlt, würde ich das Strom und Sata-Kabel mal prüfen.

Wenn er da ist, dann hast du nur vergessen es zu patitionieren.

Edit:

Wegen des Überdrucks: Ja sollte schon. Aber du wirst nach 1-2 Wochen merken, ob man irgendwelchen ritzen staub ist, wenn ja, ist es noch nicht stark genug vorne bzw. zu schnell hinten. Wenn du in 1-2 Wochen den Staub nur in den Filtern der Frontlüfter hast, ist alles perfekt.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ist die Festplatte auch nicht im Geräte-Manager vorhanden?
> Wenn er da fehlt, würde ich das Strom und Sata-Kabel mal prüfen.
> 
> Wenn er da ist, dann hast du nur vergessen es zu patitionieren.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort BigBubby , also die RPM past so , oder würdest du noch andere Einstellungen empfehlen?
Die Festplatten sind im Geräte-Manager , aber die Pro habe ich dann doch glaube auch nicht patitioniert und sehe sie Troztem.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Muss man die SDD , wo ich Windows 7 Installliert haben , auch noch patitionieren ?
Bei meiner HDD steht , nicht Initialisiert. Da steht was von MBR und GPT.

Und ich habe das Problem ,wenn ich mit Internet Explorer eine Seite öffne , das es auf einmal einfriert.
Und im BIOS steht was PKM glaub ich nicht , 0.75 - 1.0 , wie viel RPM sind das ?

Muss man die SDD nicht Einstellen , also habe gehört das sie immer auf Standby schaltet , vielleicht das wegen das Einfrieren , und geht eine Temp im Idle von 33-39 ?

Ich weiß viele Fragen , aber bin halt Neugierig ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Nein, die SSD kannst du komplett für Windows nutzen.
Die HDD musst du natürlich initialisieren, denn sonst kannst du sie nicht formatieren. Erst danach ist sie nutzbar.

Die SSD musst du nicht einstellen. Du kannst aber in den Energieoptionen und Erweitert einstellen, dass die Festplatten nicht abschalten sollen (dazu eine 0 einsetzen).

Die Temperaturen sind normal.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Aber MBR oder GPT ?


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

MBR natürlich .


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Jetzt einfach auf Neues einfaches Volumen ? Oder übergreifendes , gespiegeltes oder Stripesetvolumen 
Und für die Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Pro , die Original oder die Daniel K ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Aber MBR oder GPT ?


 
GPT brauchst du nur, wenn die Festplatte größer als 2TB ist.

Einfaches Volume. Einfach immer weiter Klicken und nichts ändern, dann formatieren und fertig bist du.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

So habe jetzt auf die HDD.
Eine Frage , irgendwie ist unter Computer die HDD für die SDD , kann ich nicht irgendwie die SDD vor in Liste und HDD danach. Ist jetzt kein Problem , aber möchte halt alles Übersichtlich 

Und das mit dem RPM und glaube PKM hieß das , wie viel PKM 0,75 sind denn RPM ? 
Mann kann nur Normal , Silent und Manual benutzen.

Und weiß einer wieso Internet Explorer immer kurz "Einfriert" . Ich denke das hat was mit der SDD zutun , aber Energieoption ist auf Hochleistung , und Festplatten schalten sie nie aus. Wobei bei Google Chrome geht es normal , aber wieso bei Explorer ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Was willst du wo davor haben? 

RPM, PKM?  

Den IE kannst du knicken.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Unter Computer Festplatten , ist an erster Stelel die HDD und als Zweiter die SDD , ich möchte das die SDD an erster Stelle steht.

Im Gigabyte BIOS wollte ich die Lüfter von Thermalright hochschrauben , mann kann Normal , Silent und Manual auswählen , ich wollte Manual und dort stand , Ah! PWM stand da


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Ah! PWM stand da


 
Na dass haut doch hin, jetzt einfach die Zieltemps auf 50 Grad senken und
die PWM-Anstiegskurve auf 2,25 anheben, musst Du ein bissel probieren, 
bis es klappt .


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Unter Computer Festplatten , ist an erster Stelel die HDD und als Zweiter die SDD , ich möchte das die SDD an erster Stelle steht.



Das musst du im Bios umstellen.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Na dass haut doch hin, jetzt einfach die Zieltemps auf 50 Grad senken und
> die PWM-Anstiegskurve auf 2,25 anheben, musst Du ein bissel probieren,
> bis es klappt .



Wie die Zieltemps auf 50 Grad ? 
Also die PWM auf 2,25 hab ich.

PS : Und das mit der SDD und HDD , geht das ? Die Stellen zu vertauschen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Du kannst sie im Bios umstellen oder die SSD an Sata 1 anschließen und die HDD an Sata 2.
Letztendlich ist es aber egal, wo sie steht.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Oder kann ich die HDD Volumen auch löschen ? Dann müsste die SDD an erste Stelle sein , und dann mach ich erneut ein einfaches Volumen , Daten hab ich noch keine Drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

wo steht denn jetzt was an erster Stelle?
Das ist mir nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Wie die Zieltemps auf 50 Grad ?


 
Warte mal, ich schau mal nach. wo Du dass genau findest .


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Computer - Festplatten , dort sind meine HDD und meine SDD. An erster stelle ist die HDD , und an zweiter Stelle , rechts daneben , ist die SDD "System" , und möchte das sie ganz Links ist , an erster Stelle. Noch genauer kann ich es nicht beschreiben ^^ 
Aber danke für deine Geduld


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Mach mal ein Screenshot davon und poste den dann.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Gucke einfach mal unter "CPU Temperaturwarnung" und stelle den Wert auf die niedrigste Stufe.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Directupload.net - 98lpgoru.png

Habe die HDD Volumen gelöscht und wieder erstellt , und die System nach vorne bekommen , doch die Spiele Partition will nicht .


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das liegt daran, dass du nicht die richtigen Laufwerksbuchstaben gesetzt hast.
Das kannst du in der Datenträgerverwaltung machen.
Wenn du die Spiele Partition vorne haben willst, gib ihr den Laufwerksbuchstaben D.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

So , ich bedanke mich  

Glaube das war jetzt alles , was ich wissen musste , um mit dem Ding endlich Anzufangen  zu Zocken 

Ne Warte ^^ , für Creative denn Original Treiber oder Daniel K , habe öfter gelesen das der Daniel K besser gehen soll. Oder habt ihr mit dieser Karte keine Erfahrung ? 
Ihr tut sie ja so Hassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Du kannst beide versuchen und den nehmen, der dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ach Ja ,was bringt die PWM auf 2.25 ? So wie ich schaue , drehen dich sich immer noch genau so schnell.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Meinst Du den CPU-Kühlerlüfter? Ist der auch am 4pin CPU_FAN-Anschluss angestöpselt?


----------



## Skypolee (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ja ,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


40 Grad im Idle ? Nur bisschen Browser und 1 Installation  Bisschen Viel würde ich sagen


----------



## Softy (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Lad Dir mal EasyTune von der Gigabyte Homepage runter, damit solltest Du die Lüfterdrehzahl dann steuern können.


----------



## Skypolee (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

So SK läuft auf , jetzt wieder ein anders Problem 
Hatte gerade nichts auf dem Bildschirm gemacht , und plötzlich hält die GTX 770 einfach an! 
Müsste dann denn Power Button länger gedrückt halten , das hat mir die meiste Zeit Angst gemacht , 
weil es ist doch nicht gut den PC so ausszuschalten? 
Und wieso die GTX 770 einfach anhält weiß ich auch nicht , PC aus wieder an , jetzt geht es.


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

was meinst du mit sie ging einfach aus?


----------



## Skypolee (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> was meinst du mit sie ging einfach aus?



Ganz plötzlich hatte ihr kein Bild mehr , Signal war aber kein Bild ,dann sehe ich das die Lüfter der Graka , nicht gehen.
Hab denn Power Button länger gedrückt , damit er aus ging. Wieder Hochgefahren , und jetzt läuft alles wieder normal , bloß was war das?


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

sollte das öfter passieren postwendend wieder an alternate


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Ganz plötzlich hatte ihr kein Bild mehr , Signal war aber kein Bild ,dann sehe ich das die Lüfter der Graka , nicht gehen.
> Hab denn Power Button länger gedrückt , damit er aus ging. Wieder Hochgefahren , und jetzt läuft alles wieder normal , bloß was war das?


 
Kann ein Defekt der Grafikkarte sein.
Kommt das noch mal vor, solltest du sie einschicken.


----------



## Skypolee (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wegen der Graka ,bis jetzt läuft alles gut , Spiele gerade WarZ , auf Hoch , gerade mal 46 Grad.

Ok noch eine Frage , wenn ich im Spiel bin macht die Grafikkarte solche "elektrischen" Geräusche , also kein Brummen oder Rattern ,was mich freut ^^ Wenn im aufm Desktop wechsel ist das weg.
Als ob so Schwacher Strom zwischen 2 Nageln mit 1 Cm Abstand durchgeht. So ein Elektrisches rrrrrr , kaum lauter als der Lüfter , aber weil es so Hell schon Wahnehmbar.
Das Gehäuse steht direkt neben mir. Vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu Empfindlich , hatte ja davor so ein altes Teil ,soviel Power macht glaube mal bisschen Geräusche.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das ist vielleicht ein Fiepen. Das ist dann Pech, denn Fiepen ist kein Umtauschgrund.
Wenn dich das stört, musst du den Rechner woanders hinstellen.


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Meist reicht es auch VSync anzustellen (in den Treibern, also dem Nvidia Menü in Windows).
Vermutlich wird es in Menüs und Ladebildschirmen am lautesten sein. Das ist dann da, wo locker mehrere hundert FPS von der Graka geleistet werden und dementsprechend schnell der Strom wechselt.


----------



## Softy (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist dann Pech, denn Fiepen ist kein Umtauschgrund.



Klar ist Spulenfiepen ein Umtauschgrund   Denn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skypolee (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich werde es mal probieren , aber Nervig ist das nicht , das sind die Klickgeräusche von meiner Maus schlimmer 
Aber , wo ich denn PC mit dem Power Button aussgeschaltet , habe also länger gedrückt , und dann geht er ja sofort aus , können da irgendwelche Schänden an der SDD etc auftauchen?
Die war ja noch am Arbeiten , und dann sofort alles aus.

Hoffentlich das war eine Ausnahme der Grafikkarte , oder kann das auch an meinen Vergoldenen HDMI Kabel liegen ? Beim Monitor war nur ein DVI Kabel dabei ,das passte aber nicht in die GraKa.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Aber , wo ich denn PC mit dem Power Button aussgeschaltet , habe also länger gedrückt , und dann geht er ja sofort aus , können da irgendwelche Schänden an der SDD etc auftauchen?
> Die war ja noch am Arbeiten , und dann sofort alles aus.


 
Nein, das macht nichts.


----------



## Softy (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Da passiert nichts, wenn Du mal den Rechner unkonventionell ausmachst. Das passiert mir ständig beim Benchen 

Aber normalerweise solltest Du die Kiste natürlich schon normal runterfahren.


----------



## Skypolee (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ah Ok , jetzt noch eine Sache mich wundert , auf der Seite steht , die Basic kopiert mit 150 MB , bei mir kopiert die erst 190 M und fällt dann auf ganze 85-90 Mb!

Das mit der GraKa ist jetzt zum 2 mal  passiert , aber ich hab mich Verguckt , die Lüfter drehen auch normal weiter , nur der Bildschirm wird auf einmal Schwarz.

Vielleicht helfen auch Bilder .

Bild 1 : http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3359/puqvtk4d_jpg.htm

Bild 2 : http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3359/y3z7db48_jpg.htm

Bild 3 : http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3359/n3ji6tkr_jpg.htm

PS : Als ich ein DVI Kabel anschließen wollte , startete der Rechner Automatisch ?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wohin schiebst du denn die Daten von der SSD?

Nein, da bist du wohl gegen den Startknopf gekommen.
Deswegen immer Netzteil Schalter auf OFF stellen, wenn du was am Rechner machst.


----------



## Skypolee (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wohin schiebst du denn die Daten von der SSD?
> 
> Nein, da bist du wohl gegen den Startknopf gekommen.
> Deswegen immer Netzteil Schalter auf OFF stellen, wenn du was am Rechner machst.



Nein! Denn Rechner hatte ich umgedreht , ich hätte sonst mich total Verbiegen müssen ^^
Hab as DVI Kabel an denn Anschluss gehalten , auf einmal kam so ein Strom Geräusch Bzzz , so ähnlich , und startete. 
Denn Power Button hab ich 100% nicht gedrückt.

PS : Ich kopier Daten von der SSD auf der gleichen SDD , nur in einen anderen Ordner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Du kopierst innerhalb der SSD?
Dann ist es kein Wunder, dass die Schreibrate runter geht, das ist normal.


----------



## Skypolee (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Und das mit dem Starten , als ich das DVI Kabel Anschließen wollte ? 
Das war wie als war da ein Stromschlag , und der PC war an , außerdem ist meine Leiste etc von NDS 1 oben , das hätte ich bemerkt.
Mir geht's darum , ob vielleicht nicht eine Hardware darunter gelitten hat , ich weiß nicht wie empfindlich die heutzutägige Hardware ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Kann sein, dass es zur Rückkopplung vom Monitor kam, denn ich denke mal, dass der eingeschaltet war, oder?


----------



## Skypolee (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ja , er war an. Aber Schaden gibt es keinen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Nein. Nur das nächste Mal den Monitor abschalten, bevor du das machst.


----------



## Skypolee (25. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Habe gerade gemerkt , das die CPU Lüfter in CPU_OPT gesteckt wurden , ist das Schlimm ?
Und habe grade in Prime95 denn FFTs Test gemacht ,sofort auf 70 Grad O.o


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Der Stecker vom CPU Lüfter gehört in den CPU Fan Steckplatz.


----------



## pepelepew (26. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

ne xbox hat nur 2 stecker und 2 knöpfe..... food for thought.......



und wenn ich sehe wie es in deinem rechner aussieht, bin ich froh meinen selbst zusammengebaut zu haben.


----------



## Skypolee (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



pepelepew schrieb:


> ne xbox hat nur 2 stecker und 2 knöpfe..... food for thought.......
> 
> 
> 
> und wenn ich sehe wie es in deinem rechner aussieht, bin ich froh meinen selbst zusammengebaut zu haben.


 
Also , ich find alles Ordentlich so wie ich das haben wollte, die CPU blässt nach hinten Richtung I/O Shield. , Kabel hinten schön verlegt.
So , hab ein BIOS Update auf F7 gemacht , hab nun die CPU Lüfter auf Full Speed im BIOS gestellt , kann sie endlich auch Steuern.
Aber mein Problem ist noch ,schon wenn ich noch Browse , läuft die CPU auf 25-30 Grad , springt manchmal auf 40 ganz kurz und wieder runter.

Kann man denn Clock der Prozessor Grafik runterschrauben , oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit , denn Kälter zu bekommen?
Außerdem soll ich für den RAM die Standard Einstellungen lassen , oder das X.M.P Profil 1 benutzen?

Im BIOS sind auch überall solche On/Off Schalter , für Optionen , die ich gar nicht kenne.
Muss man viel am BIOS Einstellen?

Edit: Das versteh ich nicht , im Idle wird er 30 Grad , heiß , nur mit Browser schon 40.
Mit Prime95 Stresstest alle 4 Kerne 100 % , wird ein Kern Max 63 Grad heiß.
Irgendwie kann ich das nicht verstehen O.o

Edit: Das Fiepen ist jetzt auch schon seit 2-3 Tagen weg.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

- Die Grafikkarte taktet im Idle automatisch runter.

- Du kannst im BIOS das XMP-Profil für den RAM aktivieren, dann wird er autmatisch richtig eingestellt (Frequenz + Latenzen)

- Wenn Du nicht übertaktest, musst Du im BIOS erstmal nichts verstellen.

- Das mit den Temperaturschwankungen ist völlig normal. Solange die CPU unter Last nicht heißer als 70°C wird, ist alles bestens.


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Also erst mal, VOR Kommatar kommt KEIN Leerzeichen. 

Also, man schreibt es, so und nicht , so 

Nun zum Kühler:
Es gibt sowas wie eine untere Grenze. Wenn er sehr kühl ist, funktioniert das Heatpipe System nicht so gut und die Wärme wird nicht so weit nach außen transportiert, womit weniger Fläche zur Verfügung steht und deshalb scheinbar schlechter gekühlt wird. Da heutige Towerkühler meist stark überdimensioniert sind, ist das bei fast allen so. Deshalb ist es auch vollkommen uninteressant die IDLE Temperatur zu vergleichen. 
Kurzzeitiges Hochspringen kommt übrigens aus ähnlichen Effekten. Es ist einfach so, dass wenn plötzlich viel Wärme am CPU entsteht, ist diese nicht sofort außen am Kühler, sondern muss dort erst mal hintransportiert werden (ähnlich wie eine Pfanne auf dem Herd, die ist auch nicht sofort überall gleich warm).
Wird der CPU stärker belastet = mehr Wärme, dann arbeitet das Heatpipesystem vernünftig und die Wärme wird immer weiter verteilt. Erst, wenn die Wärme an der CPU auch am äußersten Punkt des Kühlers vorherrscht, hat der Kühler sein praktisches Maximum erreicht und kann nicht besser/schneller Kühlen.
Wenn du also bei volllast nur ~60° hast, ist alles absolut im grünen bereich. Nur 70 solltest du nicht knacken. 

Übrigens stell ruhig im Bios auf Auto. Dann regelt der schon selbst hoch, wenn ihm zu warm wird. Es darf auch ruhig im Idle ~30-40 Grad sein, davon wird deine CPU nicht sterben, der Kühler arbeitet aber effektiver trotz langsameren Lüfter. Klingt seltsam, ist aber so  .


----------



## Skypolee (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

So, nun melde ich mich wieder 
Ich hatte mehrere Probleme , meine Inno3D GTX 770 hatte einen Herstellungfehler, Bild wurde einfach immer
Blau, Grau, Gelb, Violet , und dann ging nichts mehr , nach dem Neustart lief alles aber wieder Normal.
1. Reklamation , DHL verschleppt das Paket , 3 Wochen hat es gedauert bis mein PC wieder Aufgetaucht ist,
und dann , der Fehler könnte nicht Reproduziert werden. 2. Reklamation haben Sie denn Fehler gefunden ,
und bauen mir nun eine Inno3D GTX 780 rein.
Nächste Woche wird er kommen , und wo ich drauf hinaus wollte , ich möchte nun meine CPU Übertakten. 
Ich hatte vor nur denn Turbo Boost z.b auf 4.0 Ghz anzuheben , da die CPU auch anschließend wieder
Runtertakten kann , wenn Sie nicht mehr so viel Leistung braucht. Bloß auf was muss ich alles Achten?
Der Kühler hängt nun endlich auch am CPU_FAN , die Mitarbeiter waren so Nett , und haben dies gemacht.


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Das mit der Grafikkarte ist ja ärgerlich. Aber eine GTX 780 statt GTX 770 ist ja auch nicht das Schlechteste 

Zum Übertakten kannst Du Dir das hier mal durchlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html


----------



## Skypolee (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Danke , Softy


----------



## Skypolee (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Also muss ich nur denn CPU Takt erhöhen und erstmal die Standard Spannung benutzen?

Also von 34 Stück für Stück nach oben probieren? 
" wenn die CPU nicht startet"
Wie wenn Sie nicht startet?  Und Frezzes können auch auftreten,  nimmt die CPU kein Schaden?
Habe denn Thermalright Silver Arrow


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ja, ich würde die Spannung erstmal nicht erhöhen und schrittweise den Takt anheben.

Die Gefahr, dass die CPU da kaputt geht ist sehr sehr gering, es können halt Freezes oder Bluescreens auftreten. Dann müsstest Du die Spannung leicht anheben.

Natürlich solltest Du auf die Temperaturen unter Last (z.B. Prime95) achten, bis 70°C ist unbedenklich für die CPU.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wohl gemerkt 70° wenn das ding bereits eine halbe stunde läuft und nicht nach 2 minuten 

(Seit wann eigentlich 70°? Ich habe da 60 im hinterkopf. Habe mich aber um die aktuelle generation nicht bemüht)


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> (Seit wann eigentlich 70°? Ich habe da 60 im hinterkopf. Habe mich aber um die aktuelle generation nicht bemüht)



60°C war so die Grenze beim Phenom II. Die Intel CPU's seit SandyBridge vertragen schon etwas mehr. Ich hatte meinen i7-3770K schon bei über 100°C


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ich hatte auch schon einen Athlon XP bei 90°. Gut ist das trotzdem nicht 
Beim C2Q waren es noch 60°. Aber muss man sich mal merken.


----------



## Skypolee (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Wenn ich den Takt nun Anhebe und z.b bei 40 einen Bluescreen bekomme , heißt dies ich muss denn Takt runterschreiben oder die Spannung erhöhen,  richtig?

Und sonst gibts nichts zu beachten ? Wenn ich jetzt bis 45 Ausprobieren möchte, muss ich auch nach und nach die Spannung erhöhen? 
Und in welchen Schritten ? Hört alles ganz schön Kompliziert an. Bei dem HowTo sind zwar Spannungen angegeben , aber jede CPU ist anders. (Glaube so war das )


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ganz ehrlich:
Höre auf, wenn du ohne Spannungserhöhung nicht weiter kommst. Der bereich den du noch mit Spannungserhöhung dazu bekommst sind wenige Prozentpunkte und lohnen nicht wirklich, wenn man mehrkosten dagegenrechnet. 
Da ist nicht nur der höhere Energieverbrauch, sondern auch die höhere Gefahr den Prozzi versehtnlich zu killen, und natürlich die dauerhaft höhere Temperatur des Prozessors durch die höhere Spannung.


----------



## Skypolee (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Kurz und knapp : Nur am Takt rumprobieren und das wars?
Also z.b auf 35 dann Prime95 , dann 36 und so weiter , bis die Spannung nicht mehr mitmacht und denn Takt senken.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Würde sagen ja. Weil man nicht mehr viel gewinnt nur die Spannung, außer dass man es kann 

Vorgehen:
Takt erhöhen, Prime95.
->Temperatur ok und keine Fehler ->Takt erhöhen und wieder Prime95
->Temperatur zu hoch oder Fehler ->Takt wieder einen verringern und Prime95.

Ich weiß gerade nicht mehr, wie das bei den verschiedenen Modellen war, ob man am Multiplikator oder am Takt dreht.

Übrigens muss es nicht immer der Prozessor sein. bei meinem alten C2Q war es z.B. der Ram mit scharfen Timings der probleme bereitete sobald der CPU übertaktet war.


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Also solange die Temperaturen im Rahmen sind, kannst Du schon die Spannung leicht erhöhen, so bis 1,2 Volt ist noch ziemlich unkritisch.


----------



## Skypolee (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Ok , hab doch damit noch Probleme.

Was mir aufgefallen ist , das meine CPU ja auf 3,5 Ghz läuft, unter Last mit Prime sich aber nicht Hochtaktet auf 3,8 Ghz.
Wenn ich auch 3,4 Ghz stelle , läuft die CPU ganze Zeit auf 3,8 Ghz. (Wozu ist eigentlich der On/Off Schalter im BIOS von Gigabyte?)

Und auf welchen Wert soll ich die Spannung Fixen?
Habe Gelesen denn FSB Anzuheben wer besser als denn Multi?

Ich blick dort immer noch nicht so gut durch , obwohl ich mir schon mehrere Artikel Durchgelesen habe!

Edit : Ok PC war im Höchstleistungs Modus

Also Mein Mobo benutzt 1.089 Volt bei 3,4 Ghz unter Vollast , und die Temps sind bei 58 Grad , also kurz vor 60.
Soll ich diesen Volt Fixen , und versuchen auf 3,5 Ghz und so weiter zu Takten , oder wie ?
Und beim Turbo taktet die CPU im Leerlauf immer auf 0,8 Ghz! 
Und im Höchstleistung Modus auf dauer auf 3,8 Ghz , aber dort wird meine CPU schon 65 Grad heiß.
Wurdet Uhr es lieber im Ausbalancierten Modus laufen lassen ?
Aber bei 3,8 Ghz wird meine CPU zu Warm , was kann man da machen?

Und ich bin mir nicht sicher , ob das so Gut ist , das die CPU ständig rauf und runter Taktet , weil man in Spiel wechselt , oder kurz in denn Browser etc ,
grade läuft meine CPU auf 3,4 Ghz , Turbo aus , un dhat unter Vollast 58 Grad.


----------



## BigBubby (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Junge ließ deine Kommentare bitte noch mal Korrektur 

Zum Thema:
Wenn du mit Turbo arbeitest, solltest du natürlich die max Temperatur auf höchstleistung beachten. 65° (wenn es nach ca. einer halben stunde auch nicht mehr steigt) ist im Rahmen. Dann würde ich die Volt fix machen.
0,8 im Idle ist doch in Ordnung. Das heißt, dass dein PC dann auch weniger Strom verbraucht. Auch "Energiesparmodus" genannt. Hat ja keinen Sinn, dass der CPU mit 3+Ghz läuft, wenn er gerade fast nichts macht.

Wenn du ohne Turbo arbeitest kannst du Temperaturtechnisch noch etwas höher gehen.
Aber mach mal neben den Prime zusätzlich den Furmark an. Damit die GRafikkarte auch das Gehäuse aufheizt und du siehst, wo es wirklich nach ca. 30 min hingeht. Das KANN dann noch mal 2-5° höher gehen.


----------



## Skypolee (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Also soll ich denn den Wert von 1.089 Volt von 3,4 Ghz auf Vollast Fixen und höher gehen?
Oder die Volt soweit anheben bis es zu heiß wird?


----------



## Skypolee (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Auf 3,8 Ghz wird mein i5 4670k Max 71° unter 1.239 V laut CoreTemp nach 30 Min.

Soll ich denn Volt von 3,4 Ghz Fixen und versuchen denn zu Senken oder mehr Ghz zu verwenden?
Oder denn Volt von 3,8 Ghz im Turbo und denn Max. Volt versuchen zu Senken , oder versuchen die Ghz Anzuheben?

Und beim Turbo kann man keine Max . Volt setzen , oder ? 
Also ich finde nichts.

Wenn das ging , würde ich erst mal 3,8 Ghz auswählen , und so weit wie möglich die VCore senken. Bei 1.239 V Angefangen.
Könnte ich das so machen , oder muss man noch was beachten ? In welchen Schritten senkt man denn vCore?


----------



## BigBubby (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Volt nur anheben, wenn du mit Takt nicht weiter kommst. Wenn nach 30min die Temperatur über 70°C geht, dann musst du entweder GHZ oder VCore senken.

Du kannst versuchen erst VCore zu senken. Wenn er dann noch stabil ist und die Temperatur niedriger, kannst du sogar höheren Takt versuchen.
Ist die Temperatur noch immer zu hoch, VCore weiter senken.
Sollte er instabil werden, dann VCore wieder einen erhöhen und stattdessen Takt senken.


Zu den VCore schritten: Den kleinsten Schritt, den das Bios dir erlaubt.


----------



## BozZ-439 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Bevor du irgendwie ohne Ahnung mit der CPU rumspielst am besten mal das hier aufmarksam durchlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html


----------



## Skypolee (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Denn Turbo kann ich keinen Max Volt Einstellen , oder ?

Und woran merke ich das er Instabil ist?


----------



## Makalar (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*



Skypolee schrieb:


> Und woran merke ich das er Instabil ist?


 
Er stürzt ab


----------



## Skypolee (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Und wie kann ich Übertakten , und dabei so in der Art einen Strom Spar Modus.

Ich kann mich erinnern das da was mit Dynamischer VCore war , aber weiß nicht genau was man alles genau Einstellen muss.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Nur halt turbo anlassen und er sollte selbst passend takten. ansonsten steht ja oben schon alles.


----------



## Skypolee (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

hatte ja bei 3,4 Ghz unter Last 1.089 Volt.

Jetzt taste ich mich immer Vorischtig heran , jetzt auf x35 und 10-20 Min Prime95 , dann auf x36.
Ist das so richtig , kann was passieren wenn die CPU auf dauer so eine Spannung ausgesetzt ist ?
Bei dieser Volt wird meine CPU Max 55 Grad warm.
Und unter Turbo kann ich doch keine Spannung Einstellen!

Edit: Er taktet auch ohne Turbo nachunten , nur die Volt halt nicht.


----------



## Duvar (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenbau! Suche gute Qualität!*

Bis 1.25V ist alles paletti.
Mach direkt 1.2V drauf und stell mal auf zB 42 und dann schau weiter, sparste dir bissl Zeit.
Wenn die Spannung nicht runter geht, kann es an folgendem liegen (je nach Board)
1. Entweder du hast unter Windows Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung gestellt (stell es auf ausbalanciert)
2. Hast im Bios V Core auf manuell stehen, dann bleibt die Spannung auch immer gleich (Abhilfe schaffen hier der offset mode und der adaptive mode)


----------

